# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Разговорная

## Домик в деревне

Тема обо всем. Кто что хочет пишет и спрашивает.

Вопрос. Девочки, как там с развивалками. У многих детки в Калуге пошли с сентября. Где вам понравилось? А также есть ли у нас что-то с Монтессори или Вальдорфским уклоном?

----------


## Домик в деревне

что-то про развивалки мне никто не отвечает. 
тогда скажите, все уже перешли на зимнюю одежду? или еще в осенней детки ходят? у меня сын по такому холоду вообще активно не двигается да и самой зябко. т.е. уже в шубу и зимнюю обувь надо?

----------


## kazangi

мы еще только на этой неделе вместо джинсовой куртки на свитер стали носить теплую курткую И колготки под низ тоже только недавно стали поддевать. Для меня только сейчас настоящая осень началась

----------


## Домик в деревне

эх, шо ж я мерзну-то не по-детски!

----------


## kazangi

У беременных бывает неадекватное восприятие температуры))))

----------


## lastochka

Я все в той же легкой слингокуртке хожу. нехолодно. просто зимней еще нет, а больше ничего надеть не могу. вариант коляски не обсуждается. Вася в зимнем комбезе(от Кири остался) на кофточку хб. Кирь в осенней куртке и полукомбезе. полукомбез всего как дня 2 носим. до этого просто брючки на колготки. А вам с Дамиростиком на зиму в спячку надо)))раз даже двигаться не хочется))или жить в вечном лете!

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Мы в осеннем комбезе, но в зимних сапогах. И в перчатках. Хотя даже в перчатках руки ледяные, а в остальном нормуль

----------


## Домик в деревне

Ну холодрыга жуткая, я полностью на зимнюю одежду перешла, ребенок пока в осенних ботинках и куртку вчера нам отдали отличную, не зимнюю, на флисовой подкладке, но т.к. я по себе сужу, то поддеваю под нее еще кофточку тепленькую.
А народ тут местный покупает детишкам термобелье, на эту зиму я, наверное, заморачиваться не буду, а на следующую попробую тоже. Помню мы когда ездили с мужем на лыжах кататься я покупала термобелье нам,  так вот в нем вообще не мерзнешь. Так что для детей, я думаю, это точно отличная идея.

----------


## yakudza

Девчат, а если все-таки вернуться к вопросу о развивалках? Кто-нибудь заморачивается какими-нибудь методиками? И если да, видите ли вы результаты? 
Мы с моей подругой Натальей одно время вдохновились методикой Зайцева (кубики). Очень захотелось заняться. Идея, в принципе, хорошая. Но меня, честно говоря, жаба задушила покупать их за 2,5 тыс., притом, что я не уверена, буду ли систематически с ней ими заниматься.
Зато мне понравился другой вариант. Мы посещаем занятия в студии "Маленький гений" в ДК Машзавода, по программе "Развивающие игры".  Честно говоря, я пока очень довольна. Преподаватель строит занятие так, что переходит от одной развивающей игры (пособия) к другому, связывая это сказочным сюжетом. Деткам нравится. Правда не всегда им хочется переходить от одного к другому (ну если так, я и не настаиваю, пусть доигрывает), плюс 2 комплекса веселых кривляний (типа активной зарядки).
В занятиях используются счетные палочки, шнуровки, мягкие мышки из ткани (раскладывать по цветам на коврике), грибочки (расставлять по цвету и размеру), мягкие паззлы, палочки Кюзинтера и логические блоки Дьенеша. Может еще что-то, сейчас не вспомню (не важно).
Что-то из этого у меня уже было, что-то я прикупила себе для дома, и я теперь знаю много сценариев для занятий с этими пособиями. Мы сейчас переехали из Калуги загород, и мне не всегда удобно приезжать на занятия, но зато я теперь знаю, как и чем заниматься с ней дома. В общем я очень довольна.
Оказывается, кроме Монтессори есть еще много интересных методик! Например, от блоков Дьенеша я в полном восторге!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Катя, я пока ничего не имею сказать про развивалки, т.к. вопрос не достаточно мною изучен. Единственное, что мне кажется полезным,  это то, что это регулярные позитивные занятия, а уж какая-то конкретная методика, так ли она принципиальна? 
Ну и, конечно, если у тебя будет минутка написать о разных палочках и блоках поподробнее (что из себя представляют, как играть, как Вике, где купить), для таких неопределившихся, как я, было бы очень классно.

----------


## kiara

Я не с рекламной целью)
В Москве с 24 по 26 декавбря будет проходить Выставка "Мир во мне". По-моему, супер событие, очень интересно было бы попасть (но это врядли мне удасться), поэтому может москвичи нам расскажут!
Уникальное событие! Только лучшее на одной площадке для всей Вашей семьи! Удивительная атмосфера и необычные подарки к Новому году! Семинары, встречи, мастер-классы, экокафе! Мы собрали  для Вас все самое интересное: экологически чистые товары для дома, здоровья, продукты питания, косметику; одежду, средства ухода  и игрушки для детей из натуральных материалов; одежду для беременных и кормящих, книги, аксессуары ручной работы и огромное количество полезной информации! Приходите к нам всей семьей!
Адрес:  3-я улица Ямского поля, дом(владение) 2, корпус 3, 3 этаж "Московский тренинговый центр"
24 декабря с 12.00 до 21.00 
25 декабря с 10.00 до 21.00
26 декабря с 10.00 до 16.30
вот ссылочка по полную инфу http://mirwomne.ru/vystavka/

----------


## Kusya

не нашла куда разместить.. Некоторое время назад в «Трудах Калифорнийского института общественного здоровья» (вып. LXVII, 1998) появилась статья профессора Лозовского о причинах старения человеческого организма, вызвавшая среди ученых пересуды и споры. http://www.ogoniok.com/archive/2000/4638/11-42-43/

----------


## Домик в деревне

> не нашла куда разместить.. Некоторое время назад в «Трудах Калифорнийского института общественного здоровья» (вып. LXVII, 1998) появилась статья профессора Лозовского о причинах старения человеческого организма, вызвавшая среди ученых пересуды и споры. http://www.ogoniok.com/archive/2000/4638/11-42-43/


Спасибо! Повеселили!
Ласточка, тебе эта статья, случайно, ничего не напоминает, или даже это та самая статья, которую нам в институте давали в качестве провокации, мм?

В обчем, я думаю, что да, мыло вредно, лучше мыться натуральными средствами, а также лучше мыться, чем не мыться.

----------


## Panda

девочки, это и красиво, и удобно, и практично. и наматывается как слинг
хочу себе такое сшить!!!
http://bestdress.com.ua/main/creativ...ansformer.html

----------


## Panda

можно при желании сделать прямой силуэт )))

----------


## yakudza

Девчат, подскажите, пожалуйста!
Наша крестная на днях летит в штаты. На целый месяц! Как мне воспользоваться этой ситуаций? Где чего заказать? Можно заказать не её адрес в Тусоне (Аризона). Она может оттуда выслать или привезти (если легкое).

----------


## kazangi

у меня подруга в Аризоне живет)) ща у нее спрошу, что у них интересненького есть

----------


## Домик в деревне

оооооооооооооооооо
я бы заказала с 
gymboree.com
crazy8.com
gap.com
oldnavy.com
6pm.com

еще подумаю откуда, завтра напишу. но эти конкретные магазины напрямую не шлют в россию, а распродажи у них конкретные бывают. так что смотри сразу разделы распродаж.

----------


## Домик в деревне

о. как же я забыла childrensplace.com
ну или просто скажи из какого тебе надо, я найду тебе магазин. ахахах =)))

----------


## kazangi

Девочки, нужны люди для участия в Минуте славы (да да, той самой)). Если есть у кого желание или желающие, напишите мне! ​

----------


## Веснушка

а мне нужны  люди для участия в сюжете)))))))) у меня есть идеи на тему высаживания  - нужна мама с малышом до года, которые могут это продемонстрировать и рассказать, на тему техники безопасности в доме  - нужен ползающий малыш, активно выворачивающий содержимое всех ящиков, и мама. которая не держит его за комбез, а давно уже убрала все опасные вещи из зоны досигаемости и радуется что ее малыш познает мир)))))))))) может какие то темы есть у вас? я заранее благодарна за помощь!!!!

----------


## lastochka

Олик, мы подходим по обоим  пунктам! Готовы участвовть)))Приезжай!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Оля, тут детки у всех, кроме Ласточки =) уже на горшок сами ходят в основном, так что высаживание в прошлом. А теоретически рассказывать - это не интересно, это надо показывать.

----------


## yakudza

Домик, ну как у всех на горшок? Это ты имеешь  ввиду "активных писателей". А у наших читателей есть и маленькие детки. Но высаживаются ли они или нет, мы не знаем)))

----------


## Веснушка

Ласточка, милая!!! как мне тебя не хватает в Калуге!!!!))))))))) 
Олесь, ну вроде же не у всех детки то большие...

----------


## Jazz

Друзья, (особенно те, кто живет в столице или хорошо ее знает) помогите, пжл, решить задачку. 
*Дано:*
отважный папа - 1,
полуторагодовалый ребенок на ГВ - 1,
личный автомобиль - 1,
мама - временно отсутствует (возможно, появится на 1 час в обед),
местонахождение - Москва (точнее пока не знаю, но, вообще, это не принципиально),
свободное время - 16 часов (суббота и воскресенье с 10 до 18).
*Вопрос:* чем и где можно занять это свободное время, поинтереснее и попродуктивнее?
Какое-то время потратится на сон (прямо в машине), на обед с мамой (надеюсь не совпадет со сном), можно погулять (где приятнее в такую погоду???). А что посоветуете еще?

----------


## Домик в деревне

однозначно в какой-нибудь детский развлекательный центр. по типу Оранжевой коровы или еще чего. я бы смотрела по территориальному признаку. в такую погоду, конечно, можно и с горки покататься, но это не на весь день.

----------


## yakudza

У нас на "Ура!" прошел "Музей Дарвина". Если ребеночек не ленится ходить ножками, то вполне. Мы там бегали от витрины к витрине, разглядывая лисичек, зайцев, птичек, волков, собак, тигров и всех остальных. 3 этажа прошла сама! Потом устала, но там оказался уголок отдыха с большими мягкими кубиками, там снова появились силы)))
А в год и три (тоже зимой) мы очень интересно провели время в Зоопарке. Один ваотер с обезьянами и гориллами чего стоил!

Согласна, что надо ориентироваться по территориальному признаку. Музей на ст. м. Академическая, Зоопарк - м. Краснопресненская, Баррикадная.

"Дом оранжевой коровы" - супер-пупер место! Тоже восторг полный! м. Тульская

----------


## yakudza

Девочки, нет ли среди нас (или наших мужей) юристов, имевших практику в суде?
Составила исковое заявление, довольно сложное, хочу критики!

----------


## kiara

Катюшь - тема искового? Или в личку)

----------


## yakudza

ИСКОВОЕ ЗАЯВЛЕНИЕ
о сохранении помещения в перепланированном состоянии 
и признании права собственности в порядке наследования

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Друзья, (особенно те, кто живет в столице или хорошо ее знает) помогите, пжл, решить задачку. 
> *Дано:*
> отважный папа - 1,
> полуторагодовалый ребенок на ГВ - 1,
> личный автомобиль - 1,
> мама - временно отсутствует (возможно, появится на 1 час в обед),
> местонахождение - Москва (точнее пока не знаю, но, вообще, это не принципиально),
> свободное время - 16 часов (суббота и воскресенье с 10 до 18).
> *Вопрос:* чем и где можно занять это свободное время, поинтереснее и попродуктивнее?
> Какое-то время потратится на сон (прямо в машине), на обед с мамой (надеюсь не совпадет со сном), можно погулять (где приятнее в такую погоду???). А что посоветуете еще?


Требую отчета, чем в итоге занимались папа  с сыном! И даже больше! Чем занималась в это время мама? А???
Лучше отдельной темой =)

----------


## Jazz

Олесик, обязательно. Вот только сегодня днем заглянула в эту тему и подумала, что вот какая я неблагодарная - мне столько всего хорошего посоветовали, а я даже "спасибо" не сказала. Посему, Олеся и Катя, *GRAND MERCI*! А полный отчет появится в дневнике до этих выходных.

----------


## yakudza

Я тут заметила, что Вика немного косолапит. Что делать? Может напроситься в поликлиннике на массаж?

----------


## yakudza

Давчат, помню мелькал где-то на форуме телефон детского психолога. Не нашла что-то. Подкиньте, а?

----------


## Polixenia

8 962 179 28 21 Волокитина Анастасия Сергеевна.

----------


## Panda

про воспитание: как важна формулировка во взаимодействии с ребенком и не только. "Давай это сделаем!" или "Делай это!". в чем разница? разница очевидна http://y-ra.com.ua/H2O.htm   (две картинки по центру ближе к концу страницы)

----------


## mamaRita

Кто-нибудь знает, как можно уйти в декрет попозже? Либо как в белой компании можно получать зарплату, находясь в декрете?  Буду очень благодарна за конструктив!

----------


## Jazz

Рита, уйти в декрет попозже элементарно - нужно просто написать заявление о предоставлении тебе отпуска по беременности и родам с нужной тебе даты. Но тогда, если больничный по БиР оформлен у тебя стандартно с 30 недель, то ты не получишь пособие по БиР за те дни, в которые будешь работать и которые "пересекутся" с больничным. То есть либо пособие от ФСС, либо з/пл от организации.
Есть еще варианты. 1. Договориться с врачом, чтоб выписал тебе б/л не с 30 недель, а попозже (когда тебе нужно) на все положенные 140 дней. Но это малореально, врачи же любят перестраховаться, а не риковать. 2. Договориться с руководством о том, что ты будешь работать до удобной тебе даты, а официально числиться в отпуске по БиР. Тогда зарплату за те дни, что ты отработала, находясь в отпуске по БиР, можно провести в виде доначисления премии по результатам работы за прошедший период (за тот, когда ты официально еще не была на больничном по БиР). Мне делали именно так в "кристально белой" компании.  Тут нюанс только в том, что тебя на работе как бы быть не должно, а ты там будешь. Если руководство твое в этом заинтересовано, то схема очень даже.

----------


## yakudza

Я работала после выхода в декрет по срочному трудовому договору.
Если работодателю это интересно, всегда можно договориться.

----------


## mamaRita

Ну да, можно, вот я и "щупаю", о чем можно договариваться! :Wink:  Спасибо, девчонки, большое за советы!

----------


## kazangi

Кто-нибудь в детстве читал журнал "Трамвай"? Вышел репринт журнала за 90 год и скоро выйдет за 91 http://www.samizdal.ru/tramway

имхо, этот журнал должен быть в каждом доме, где есть дети

----------


## Веснушка

прикольно про долгокормление http://www.akev.ru/content/view/647/31/ точнее, это было бы прикольно, если б не было так печально.....

----------


## Polixenia

о да, я это читала несколько месяцев назад. И смешно, и грустно, правда. С тех пор пытаюсь понять, почему у нас многие детские проблемы принято сваливать именно на ГВ.

----------


## Амина

а мне совсем не смешно( особенно вот это бесит по жизни: "- (проникновенно наклоняясь и глядя пузу в глаза) Ай-яй-яй, такой большой, а в пузе сидишь. Пузо - кака!"

----------


## Веснушка

о, да! это выбешивает окончательно)) но я обычно никак не реагирую, ведь Гошан то всегда знал - сами они каки, а сися - это самое дорогое, что есть у него в жизни!!!!

----------


## Polixenia

неужто кому-то в реале говорят, что сися - это кака? тогда глубоко сочувствую. Лично я текстик про долгокормление не восприняла буквально. Расценила это как наглядный материал про то, как могут люди мыслить стереотипами. И не более того

----------


## Еленк@

Девочки! Собираюсь на пару дней в Калугу. Куда бы сводить двухлетнюю дочь? Типа качели-карусели для малышей.

----------


## kazangi

в Александров парк на К.Либкнехта, там аттракционы и всякое такое.

----------


## Polixenia

Если любите кататься на коньках, сходите в Ледовый дворец на правом берегу. По воскресеньям там два сеанса - в 17.30 и 19.00, длятся по часу. В будни один сеанс, время надо уточнять по телефону, или в 18.30, или в 19.00. Детский билет 40 р., взрослый - 60. Сколько стоит прокат коньков, не знаю. Мы со своими ходим.

----------


## Еленк@

спасибо. если я таксисту скажу  "Александров парк на К.Либкнехта" довезет? 
А на коньках еще не катались. Дочке 2 с небольшим, боюсь не получиться, хотя можно и рискнуть.

----------


## Polixenia

ой, про возраст малышки я и не подумала, извините. Наверное, рановато еще на коньках. Моя старшая с трех лет стала кататься.

----------


## kazangi

> спасибо. если я таксисту скажу  "Александров парк на К.Либкнехта" довезет? 
> А на коньках еще не катались. Дочке 2 с небольшим, боюсь не получиться, хотя можно и рискнуть.


довезет, или еще можно сказать Алекспарк, так на вывеске написано. Он рядом с площадью Маяковского

----------


## kiara

У нас есть "Продайка", а "покупайки" нет)))
Поэтому пишу здесь:
есть большое желание купить/обменять/взять в дар большой аквариум-террариум (просто аквариум) для красноухой черепахи (к нам в ДДС). У нас небольшой аквас, новый, а черепаха растет как на дрожжах)))), вдруг кому-то большой не нужен, а вот маленький бы пригодился, а?

----------


## yakudza

> У нас есть "Продайка", а "покупайки" нет)))    ....


теперь есть)))

----------


## Vers

Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто сможет помочь с постоянной пропиской в Калуге? Мы в этом месяце получили гражданство участвуя в программе переселения бывших соотечественников, но для покупки недвижимости пока что не хватает ресурсов, а взять ипотечный кредит без прописки нереально, в общем, замкнутый круг.
(Очень боюсь попасть на разводку через объявления в газетах о продаже прописки)

----------


## Домик в деревне

А все в курсе, что если в садике отказано, а ребенку исполнилось 3 года, то выплачивают компенсацию 4500р. Сегодня ходила заявление написала.

----------


## Jazz

А у меня вопрос! Друзья, у кого-нибудь есть дома увлажнитель воздуха? Поделитесь впечатлениями, пожалуйста: какой производитель, что за модель, устраивает ли? Просто у нас дома "Сахара", аж до головной боли, у мелкого нос постоянно заложен от сухости. Практически ежедневное просушивание недоотжатых мокрых пеленок, открытые форточки, баночки с водой на батарее, пульверизаторы и пр. не помогают.((( Начиталась отзывов в сети, но так и не могу пока выбрать. Определилась только с тем, что точно не будем покупать ультразвуковой. Подскажите, а...

----------


## kazangi

У нас есть увлажнитель, неплохая штукенция, но увлажняет только пока работает. Спасаемся им в зиму. У нас тоже сухо очень, аж губы трескаются. Я тоже начиталась всякого... комнатный фонтанчик действует так же... И я еще одеялки сушу в комнате на шкафах, на дверцах, влажность у нас  от 40 до 50%.

----------


## Vers

> А все в курсе, что если в садике отказано, а ребенку исполнилось 3 года, то выплачивают компенсацию 4500р. Сегодня ходила заявление написала.


А постоянная регистрация требуется для получения компенсации? Или и по временной могут выдать?

----------


## kazangi

мне кажется это не важно, места в садике же дают не по регистрации, а какой выберешь

----------


## Домик в деревне

> А постоянная регистрация требуется для получения компенсации? Или и по временной могут выдать?


увы, требуется=((((
еще требуется справка из домоуправления о составе семьи, отказ о предоставлении места (на учет надо было встать до сентября этого года), копия паспорта и св-ва о рождении и номер счета, куда деньги перечислять.

----------


## kazangi

да точно, моей подруге дали место в красной шапочке, хотя она сама из Тульской области, и в Калуге никакой регистрации нет у нее

----------


## Vers

Да, я уже поняла, что можно ребёнка устроить в детсад даже с временной регистрацией, но, поскольку сады сейчас переполнены, то предвижу, что мы долго будем стоять в очереди. Поэтому и заинтересовал вопрос о получении денежной компенсации. Судя по всему, мне ничего не светит. 
Мне вот интересно получается ли у кого-нибудь с ребёнком на руках зарабатывать благодаря удалённой работе в интернете. Из всего российского интернет-пространства я набрела на единственный верный вариант удалённой работы на elar.ru (создание электронного архива), но из-за отсутствия гражданства не смогла оформиться, а когда получила- они прекратили набор сотрудников.

----------


## polya

> А все в курсе, что если в садике отказано, а ребенку исполнилось 3 года, то выплачивают компенсацию 4500р. Сегодня ходила заявление написала.


ой, а можно ссылку, где закон такой почитать? 
правда нам не отказали, сами пока не пошли (на 12 год писали), но вдруг в следующем году надумаем, а нас не возьмут.

----------


## polya

ВОПРОС: очень-очень нужно, где в Калуге можно сделать МРТ? и сколько примерно стоит (поясничный отдел), вдруг, кто знает.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> ой, а можно ссылку, где закон такой почитать? 
> правда нам не отказали, сами пока не пошли (на 12 год писали), но вдруг в следующем году надумаем, а нас не возьмут.


Постановление Городской Управы г_ Калуги от 19_08_2011 N 185
текста полного нет у меня, но, может, название как-то поможет его найти. 




> Мне вот интересно получается ли у кого-нибудь с ребёнком на руках зарабатывать благодаря удалённой работе в интернете. Из всего российского интернет-пространства я набрела на единственный верный вариант удалённой работы на elar.ru (создание электронного архива), но из-за отсутствия гражданства не смогла оформиться, а когда получила- они прекратили набор сотрудников.


А вот хороший вопрос. Я его, пожалуй, в отдельную тему вынесу. Есть хотя бы просто идеи у кого-то, как можно зарабатывать?
Я вот частные уроки английского даю, но это так, скорее для души, чем для постоянной стабильной прибыли. То ученики заболеют, то мы куда уедем.

----------


## Vers

> ВОПРОС: очень-очень нужно, где в Калуге можно сделать МРТ? и сколько примерно стоит (поясничный отдел), вдруг, кто знает.


Возле сквера Жукова есть больница, но она расположена не вдоль стороны сквера, прилегающей к улице Жукова, а на перпендикулярной к ней- Болотникова. Мы, когда гуляли в сквере, частенько и во двор этой больницы заходили- и там видели прям вот отдельное крылечко и крупно написано МРТ

----------


## kazangi

В Анненках еще МРТ делают.

----------


## Амина

В железнодорожной. Ну которая на БОлотникова

----------


## Веснушка

да, МРТ делают на Болотникова, 1. там целый Центр МРТ-диагностики. телефоны 781188, 784556, 784558.ю 89208989955. цены только кусаются...

----------


## polya

Cпасибо большое! пошла звонить)

----------


## Веснушка

Девчонки! кто может поделиться ненадолго (до НГ) прогулочной коляской, не громоздкой, но приличной))) нам с Гошиком надо по магазинам походить, без коляски никак, а с нашей мне уже стыдно в общество выходить. Может, у кого стоит, мешается......))))))))))

----------


## kiara

Оль, у нас есть - стоит мешается как раз)))) Приличная, не громоздкая, но не слишком легкая (6 кг) вот такая http://www.formybaby.ru/product/10261/  наша красная и сразу только прогулка (модель фаст фолд), т.е. спать в ней никак нельзя. Вродь не сильно убитая, если ток колеса задние сдулись, если устроит-накачаете сами, ок?

----------


## Веснушка

оооо!!! супер-супер! то, что надо))) мне повезло, что Гошик ростом маленький, смотрится еще нормально в колясоне))) и обожает коляски, как ни странно))) я тогда тебе звякну, ок?

----------


## kiara

Могу завтра в Немо прихватить, а ты заскочишь за ней, ок?

----------


## Веснушка

давай в субботу. у нас как раз занятия. раньше мы все равно наверное никуда не выберемся...

----------


## kiara

Договорились.

----------


## Jazz

Олюш, а можно полюбопытствовать: а зачем вам коляска, чтоб по магазинам с Гошиком ходить? С какой стороны она полезна в этом деле?

----------


## Веснушка

Насть, да с самой своей прямой стороны))) Гошан любит в коляске кататься))) да вот)) к 3м годам (да даже раньше) полюбил. Конечно, чтоб по маленьким магазинчикам по городу ходить, она не нужна, но в торговых центрах больших, в Сан и Марте, в 21м веке ну ооочень удобно - Гошик сидит себе как король, или лопает что то или играет, переносит совершенно спокойно все мои магазины. Когда мы ходим ногами это ужас ужасный, то ему все надоело, то он на руки просится, то вообще начинает беситься, бегать, хулиганить, под вешалки залезать, по полу ползать)))) не, ну ему то прикольно конечно)) а мне главное побыстрее купить, что надо, да и домой, и по барабану мне, что на нас смотят типа такой большой и в коляске, да удобно это. покупки вниз, сумку на ручку)) мы с весны так по магазам ходим))

----------


## polya

О, и у меня старший к 3-м годам коляску полюбил, все время просится покататься вместо Макара) но мы уже переростками смотримся.
Если что, могу нашу трость предложить.

и если куда-то быстро дойти надо - старшего в коляску, мелкого на руки/слинг и вперед.
теперь понимаю, почему заграницей все дети до 5-6 лет на колясках)

----------


## Веснушка

да удобно это! у меня племянница сидела с бабушкой, знала, что бабушка всегда на ручки возьмет, и ходить совсем не хотела, бабушке пришлось возить ее на коляске в 4 года, а как еще то? бабушка не молодая, девочка не маленькая, мамка ее до сих пор на бабушку возмущается, как это ей в голову пришло ее в 4 года на коляске катать!!!!!! на них же все смотрели!!! это не нормально!!!!! а нормально бабушке скинуть и как хочешь потом.....

----------


## kazangi

а мы в городе Ульку на велик сажали, а в деревне тоже коляску катали, удобно! Мне кажется, коляски нужнее детям постарше, а не младенчикам, да и тащить легче малыша, чем 3-4хлетнего слоненка

----------


## Веснушка

Ирин, +100!

----------


## polya

Хи-хи, если бы мой старший так коляску любил, как сейчас в 0-1-1,5-2 года. Так нет, только к 2,5-3 осознал. У меня даже была шальная мысль им для погодков к весне купить)

----------


## Jazz

Оля, понятно.  Просто у нас коляска периодически использовалась только для местных прогулок по району примерно до года (потом велик с ручкой нам отдали). Вытащить нашу коляску в город мне как-то мысли не приходило. Сначала в слинге ездили, теперь пешком. Поэтому я просто даже не знаю, что это такое - с коляской в магазине.  А сейчас Тим готов в магазе посидеть на тележке (даже на самой распрекрасной из Линии, которая в виде машинки) максимум минут 10. Потом вылезает и начинает исследовать. Поэтому я сначала подумала, что ты коляску хочешь использовать больше для складирования покупок, чтоб из магаза в магаз перемещаться. Ну, и Гошика иногда катать.
Ну, а насчет того, что взрослый ребенок в коляске едет - у меня это никаких вопросов-удивлений не вызывает. Потому что я сама бы не отказалась, чтоб меня на чем-нибудь покатали.))))

----------


## polya

Девы, есть у кого-нибудь координаты проверенной строительной бригады (дом возвести). Буду очень признательна.

----------


## kiara

Не знаю, куда это можно разместить, но я не раздумывая ни секунды, решила с вами поделиться.
Посмотрите на эту 
женщину - и запомните ее навсегда! Мир не cтал 
безнравственным только сейчас - он всегда был таким... Награду не всегда 
получает тот, кто достоин её более других.Недавно, в возрасте 98-и лет умерла 
женщина по имени Ирена Сандлер. Во время Второй мировой войны Ирина получила 
разрешение на работу в Варшавском гетто в качестве сантехника/сварщика. У неё 
были на то "скрытые мотивы".Будучи немкой, она знала о планах нацистов по поводу 
евреев. На дне сумки для инструментов она стала выносить детей из гетто, а в 
задней части грузовичка у неё был мешок для детей постарше. Там же она возила 
собаку, которую натаскала лаять, когда немецкая охрана впускала и выпускала 
машину через ворота гетто. Солдаты, естественно, не хотели связываться с 
собакой, а её лай прикрывал звуки, которые могли издавать дети. За время этой 
деятельности Ирине удалось вынести из гетто и, тем самым, спасти 2500 детей.Её 
поймали; нацисты сломали ей ноги и руки, жестоко избили. Ирена вела запись имён 
всех вынесенных ею детей,списки она хранила в стеклянной банке, зарытой под 
деревом в её заднем дворе. После войны она попыталась отыскать всех возможно 
выживших родителей и воссоединить семьи. Но большинство из них окончило жизнь в 
газовых камерах. Дети, которым она помогла, были устроены в детские дома или 
усыновлены.В прошлом году Ирена Сэндлер была номинирована на Нобелевскую премию 
Мира. Она не была избрана. Её премию получил Эл Гор - за слайд-шоу по всемирному 
потеплению... А в этом году премию получил Барак Обама за свои предвыборные 
обещания. Я вношу свой маленький вклад, пересылая Вам это письмо.Надеюсь, Вы 
поступите так же. Прошло 65 лет со дня окончания Второй Мировой войны в Европе. 
Это электронное письмо как цепочка памяти - памяти о шести миллионах евреев, 
20-ти миллионах русских, десяти миллионах христиан и 1900 католических 
священниках, которые были убиты, расстреляны, изнасилованы, сожжены, заморены 
голодом и унижены. Это послание предназначено сорока миллионам людей.

----------


## Веснушка

вот так вот бывает.... а  она и правда ангел))) Господь видит все!

----------


## Kusya

еще немного о ней:
"...После установления в Польше коммунистического режима Ирена Сендлер подверглась преследованию со стороны властей Польской народной республики за ее сотрудничество с Правительством Польши в изгнании и Армией Крайовой. Когда в 1948 году проходили допросы Сендлер, она находилась на последнем месяце беременности. Ребенок родился недоношенным и погиб." ...страшное было время.

----------


## Ёжик

Слушайте, а где здесь было обсуждение беговелов. Помню, что где-то было, а где?

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Слушайте, а где здесь было обсуждение беговелов. Помню, что где-то было, а где?


http://kalugadeti.ru/showthread.php?319

----------


## IRISCHKA

Олесь, тебе и деткам, Поля написала письмо (уже три дня лежит, никак руки не дойдут, точнее ноги, до почты). Вчера пришла со школы и сразу спросила:"Мам, ты отправила?" Я с чувством вины на лице, отвечаю, что совсем не было времени. Одно письмо она бы и сама отправила, но она там каких-то рисунков наложила, книгу. Так что с ответом задерживает по моей, так сказать, вине...

----------


## Ёжик

> http://kalugadeti.ru/showthread.php?319


Точно, спасибо.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Олесь, тебе и деткам, Поля написала письмо (уже три дня лежит, никак руки не дойдут, точнее ноги, до почты). Вчера пришла со школы и сразу спросила:"Мам, ты отправила?" Я с чувством вины на лице, отвечаю, что совсем не было времени. Одно письмо она бы и сама отправила, но она там каких-то рисунков наложила, книгу. Так что с ответом задерживает по моей, так сказать, вине...


 Ириночка, ты лучше вылечивайся, письмо подождет. Мы сами не самые метеоры в отправке писем, так что все понимаем. Полине привет. Предвкушаем письмо!!

----------


## Амина

Девочки, а лекарства мы где-нить обсуждали, не? Меня препараты кальция интересуют. Надо... но что выбрать? Доктор настоятельно порекомендовал Кальций Д3 Никомед(

----------


## летняя мама

> Девочки, а лекарства мы где-нить обсуждали, не? Меня препараты кальция интересуют. Надо... но что выбрать? Доктор настоятельно порекомендовал Кальций Д3 Никомед(


Добрый день. Не знаю, в тему или нет. Просто сама недавно озадачилась витаминами, и поняла, что столько подделок и пустышек у нас в аптеках продается. А в США законы строже, там за этим следят. Девочки посоветовали вот с этого сайта покупать АЙХЕРБ (органическая косметика и почее) http://www.iherb.com/Calcium?l=ru#p=12&sr=1 не знаю, что там у них за договоренность с таможней. но именно из этого магазина витамины, крема , шампуни, пасты, БАДы всчкие таможня пропускает. Магазин карты наши принимает, в Россию напрямую шлет. Если вес посылки не более 1,8 кг то шлют всего за 4 доллара на Ваш адрес. Правда долго, месяца 2 может посылка до Вас добираться.

Правда, как там выбирать? Отзывы читать, наверное....

----------


## polya

Да, на айхеребе выбор витаминов большой.

А если из нашего - мне кальций д3 никомед не пошел совсем. Лучший, на мой взгляд, Кальций-Сандоз.

----------


## mamaRita

Катя на маматутовских курсах советовала нам при необходимости Морской кальций, он из ракушек кажется делается, она говорила, что он лучше усваивается, чем другие препараты. И происхождение натуральное. В Экологии человека на Достоевского кажется покупала я его когда-то.

----------


## kiara

Насчет айхерба-я так и не дождалась посылки(((( Жалко не сколько деньги, сколько то, что заказала и ждала! Заказывала прицельно нужные вещи, не на пробу - от того и жалко( с тех пор не рискую больше.
А кальций - да, лучше из морских ракушек, из яичной скорлупы - с сырой морковью и каплей оливкового масла!
Фарм.формы бееее( все плохо из почек выводятся, особенно Никомедовский!
Виженовский (из детской серии кальций хороший), мы пробовали с Ку-он "натюрель" отказывался кушать у меня), есть и взрослый комлекс, там растительный кальций (как и в детском).

----------


## polya

Ничего себе как с Ай-херба... нам все всегда доходило, сейчас вот опять 5 посылок в пути... Было как-то, что и 3,5 мес посыль блуждала. Я на ай-херб готова все деньги спускать)))
Хотя с нашей почтой все может быть.

----------


## mamaRita

Вот-вот! С нашей почтой все возможно... Мне однажды пришла из Германии кругленькая такая посылка... И жирненькая. А в ней дырка, и в итоге найден был флакон детского масла, с которого крышечка снята... Вот оно и вылилось! Два часа провела на почте, заполняя какие-то бумажки, в итоге потом сказали, все не так заполнили, а перезаполнить нельзя, надо при получении. У подруги как-то огромный флакон дорогущего шампуня из США вылился в посылке... Мне почему-то кажется, что это все именно на нашей территории происходит.

----------


## kazangi

посмотрите, девочки http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-n...uropean-687422

----------


## летняя мама

> посмотрите, девочки http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-n...uropean-687422


где-то я читала, что в данном случае присутствие ребенка на заседании парламента было вынужденной мерой в знак протеста против чего-то там..не помню

А вот у нас на экономфаке МГУ преподаватель с кафедры демографии рассказывала, что в Финляндии в парламенте женщина с ребенком довольно частое явление, у них даже есть спец.комнаты, где мама-парламентарий может покормить младенца грудью.

----------


## kazangi

да, в знак протеста, что нет отпуска по уходу за ребенком. Тут мы где-то обсуждали это... или в однокласах... не помню уже. А сейчас девочка подросла))

----------


## летняя мама

А почему девочка в парламенте?

----------


## kazangi

ну видимо отпуск так и не дали)) а больше и девать некуда, наверное, или мама не хочет расставаться

----------


## летняя мама

Девчонки, вот не знала куда написать. Даже нет, не знала,стоит вообще здесь об этом писать-форум такой светлый и позитивный.Но все-таки напишу, потому как задело до глубины души, не судите строго.
С лета еще шли разговоры о том, что в московских садиках с нового года собираются отменить горячее питание. Если честно, то верилось в это с трудом. Но вот с января 2012 в меню детских садов г. Москвы появились такие нововведения, что даже представить страшно.
Сократили порции. На завтрак вместо каш - мюсли, хлопья, залитые порошковым молоком. Хлеб, сыр, масло-из меню убрали совсем. на обед -полуфабрикаты промышленного производства-сосиски, пельмени и т.д.  Варенники с непонятным синтетическим наполнителем-то ли вишня, то ли малина-не натуральные, естественно. То что готовят, готовят на соевом масле. "Биойогурты" с огромным сроком хранения.Несколько раз в день дают детям инстантные витаминизированные напитки. Про обычные компотики из сухофруктов можно забыть, так же как и о мясе, рыбе, яйцах. Омлетик теперь делают из меланжа и добавляют ветчину. Меланж этот ,кстати, в открытой бутылке 5 суток хранится. В закрытой бутылке-около 2-х месяцев. Да, и норма питьевой воды в день на ребенка 150 мл. 
Общаюсь с московскими мамами -многие говорят, что их детей, которые до сих пор не были склонны к аллергии, просто обсыпало. 
Девочка одна логопедом в садике работает. Говорит, что детки голодные, у многих животики болят. В саду заведущая запрещает рассказывать родителям о новом меню. В меню , которое висит в садике на стенке вроде нормально все-каша, омлетик. А вот что за каша и из чего омлетик-мало кто из родителей вникать будет.
СМИ эту проблему вообще стараются не освещать. Даже на мамских форумах особо не обсуждают. Мамуля 2-х детей, беременная 3-им(30 недель) добилась организации митинга и встречи с представителями московской власти. В субботу был митинг. Народу пришло немного. Власти отделались тем,что в этот понедельник заведующим были разосланы рекомендательные письма о том, что на их усмотрение МОГУТ БЫТЬ внесены изменения в меню. Думается, мало кто из заведующих на это пойдет. Девчонки на демократоре подписи собирают.Пытаются подписи собирать в садиках, листовки на входе раздают, заведущие в большинстве своем против таких действий. Они боятся. Заведующих еще понять можно. Но многие родители искренне недоумевают, зачем весь сыр-бор, зачем митинги, сбор подписей.  Вот как так? Это же их дети.
Пока это коснулось только Москвы. Планируют постепенно расширять в регионы. Вопрос-зачем компенсировать часть род. платы за сад, но при этом экономить на питании детей? 
Нас даже завоевывать на надо будет. Одно поколение детсадовских детей - и геноцид налицо.
Нашему государству не нужны наши дети. Грустно.

----------


## IRISCHKA

Прям ужас какой-то ужасный, других слов нет. Мы хоть теоретически ходим в садик, но на практике очень редко, да и то на пару часов, либо до обеда. У нас в саду питание нормальное, следят за этим строго, свежее варят каждый день и родители при желании могут ознакомится с меню, так сказать, воотчию, ничего в этом запретного нет. На собрании общем оговаривается все и питание и его нормативы и то, что родители имеют право знать, чем кормят его ребенка. Вобщем у нас разбирают все до мелочей. А садиков всяких хватает, особенно в крупнонаселенных городах, нужно хороший искать, если нет подходящего вам, лучше и вовсе не водить ребенка в сад.

----------


## летняя мама

> Прям ужас какой-то ужасный, других слов нет. Мы хоть теоретически ходим в садик, но на практике очень редко, да и то на пару часов, либо до обеда. У нас в саду питание нормальное, следят за этим строго, свежее варят каждый день и родители при желании могут ознакомится с меню, так сказать, воотчию, ничего в этом запретного нет. На собрании общем оговаривается все и питание и его нормативы и то, что родители имеют право знать, чем кормят его ребенка. Вобщем у нас разбирают все до мелочей. А садиков всяких хватает, особенно в крупнонаселенных городах, нужно хороший искать, если нет подходящего вам, лучше и вовсе не водить ребенка в сад.


Да садиков то в Москве полно. Только в муниципальных все одинаково. Да и трудно вот так сразу взять и поменять сад. Можно , конечно, вообще туда не ходить. Но в жизни всякое бывает-у кого-то ипотека, кто-то ребенка один растит.
У нас младший в сад ходит(очень редко, правда, но все ж). С питанием нормально. Воспитатели вопросам моим удивились-сказали, что даже в лихие 90-е ТАК деток не кормили. Приглашали в любое время прийти продегустировать. 
Пока это коснулось только Москвы. Но детей-то все равно жалко. И кто знает-может там в Москве девочка в садик ходит, которую сынка мой полюбит. И родятся у них детки)). Хотелось бы, чтоб здоровые были.

----------


## kiara

От того, что я напишу, конечно ни грамма не легче, но я знаю - от чего это все.
Это новые СанПины, которые ввели в действия регионы! Там вообще почитать (я неделю сижу читаю-плакать хочется - особенно офиц.ком-рии), диву даешься! Горошек консервированный можно(!!!), а слив. масло нужно сократить в разы, это провоцирует гастрит у детей, при этом использовать МАРГАРИН можно!!! Хотя 4 других норм.акта это запрещают!
По новым требованиям до 90% кухонь детских учреждений не проходят по нормативам-отсюда идет лихорадочный переход на сублимированное питание.
У нас в городе пока не тряхнуло ДОУ, а вот по МУЗ уже волна прошла, ВСЕ кухни и столовые закрываются, питание 100% будет привозное, половина школ уже переведены на питание с пищекомбинатов и лишь в некоторых еще есть возможность готовить горячее питание самим (24, 6, еще пару не вспомню, чтоб не соврать).
Просто здесь такой вопрос...Нужно как бы шире смотреть на это (не воспринимайте мои слова как жестокость!), все проверяющие инстанции лет 5 завалены тааакими жалобами, на то, что с садов,школ и больниц воруют ВСЕ-детям готовят на воде и проч, что продукты берут на левых складах, что поставщики сомнительные...Случаев отравления с очень плачевными исходами тысячи(((
Это такая неловкая попытка государства взять все под один контроль...Но это идет лишь по региональным законам.
У нас в области есть крупный пищекомбинат детский (Лужкову спасибо))), так что, может нашим ДОУ не грозит повальная консервация и сублимация...
А вообще, я бы лучше устраивала митинги в поддержку развития в стране малых семейных форм ДОУ. Президент очень настаивал на этой форме, как на модели будущего. А вот желающих работать легально у нас чето не много((((
*мы сейчас занимаемся кое-какими бумажками дополнительными по Монтессори, чиновники глаза округляют, говорят - вы как пионеры Запада))))) или мамонты) а кто-то реально так и говорит "оно вам надо?!" Вот почему всем не надо?! Это не так страшно, как может казаться)*

----------


## polya

Может и не каснется, но слухи упорные, что и в Калуге все сады к декабрю 2012-го переведут на новые нормы питания.
Правда и сейчас там не огромные порции и все мягко сказать, диетическое. По рассказам подруг - дети по вечерам по 3 раза ужинают. добирают ккл.

----------


## летняя мама

> Может и не каснется, но слухи упорные, что и в Калуге все сады к декабрю 2012-го переведут на новые нормы питания.
> Правда и сейчас там не огромные порции и все мягко сказать, диетическое. По рассказам подруг - дети по вечерам по 3 раза ужинают. добирают ккл.


А где говорят, или пишут? Где почитать можно?  Может, уже пора в очередь в Монтессори-сад вставать? 
Мой деть редко ходит (но не голодает там), а если введут такое питание, то водить не буду совсем. Ну или кормить с утра, а перед обедом забирать. Но не у всех же такая возможность есть.

----------


## polya

> А где говорят, или пишут? Где почитать можно?


Говорят в гос. учреждениях, в частности в мин. соц. развития. Пока на уровне слухов.

----------


## polya

Да даже если и введут, что у нас в сады водить детей перестанут что-ли? Группы уплотнили - санпин новый приняли по кв. метрам на ребенка - родители проглотили и успокаивают себя тем, что "да, в группе 30 человек, но ходятвсе равно человек 15-18 всего, остальные болеют."
Доп. занятия платными сделали, причем во многих садах - обязаловка; тоже все смирились.

Так и с питаниям - будут дома завтраком кормить, с собой что-то класть (ведь детям аллергикам иногда разрешают отдельно обед приносить) и дома вечерами откармливать, и успокаивать себя тем: "Ну что поделаешь, зато в саду"

И не осудишь таких родителей, ибо частные сады не всем по карману, к тому же если ребенок не 1, а 2-3-4 и т.д А работать надо, куда ребенка девать?

У меня подруга есть, мать-одиночка, получает копейки. Так для нее сад спасителен в плане того был, что ребенок накормлен, а теперь что будет?

----------


## mamaRita

Оксааан, вам, кажется, нужно всерьез задуматься о расширении...

----------


## kiara

Рит,мы думаем об этом с декабря уже) возможно, в след.году и откроем, но не раньше. Расширяться есть смысл лишь как некоммерческое учреждение, а это не быстрый и супер-непростой способ)
Плюс для меня очень важны детали-найти подходящее помещение это вооообще! Я же не смогу в любом подходящем черте где, ну и педагоги-это тоже на вес золота! Просто взять и "расшириться"- да не вопрос) Но я так работать не могу, ты же знаешь) Вот как сложится мой пазл-так и появится еще одно хорошее местечко для детей в городе) 
А в очередь мы не берем до сентября 2012, конечно, все может статься, кто-то возьмет и уйдет, но вероятность освобождения места не больше 10%.
Есть же еще Кидс-виль, мне там условия не нравятся, но наверно, это все таки лучше, если выбирать между муниципальным ДОУ и коммерческим.
Есть Вальдорфский сад, там что-то как-то сейчас не понятно совсем, но они точно работают.
И даже Залы Таис повесили у себя громкую вывеску "частный детский сад"))) (всегда удивлялась, как люди не думают о последствиях таких громких заявлений-это ж не приведи,Господи, полиция и Роспотребнадзор заявятся, а там ничегошеньки по оформлению!) *хотя и у остальных с оформлением все не легально*
И еще Азбуки прям вот делали большой детсад на территории Алекс-парка, но то ли не открылись, то ли уже закрылись, а на Труда все еще есть у них тоже что-то вроде сада, но нам сами клиенты рассказывали-там все не фонтан..
Вот - может кому поможет эта информация что-то подобрать. 
В Немо вскоре будет группа короткого дня, но больше как система присмотра за детками, не как развивающее направление.

----------


## kiara

> Говорят в гос. учреждениях, в частности в мин. соц. развития. Пока на уровне слухов.


Но может не будет все так плохо? 
Даже так по чистой логике - куда-то же нужно девать то, что производит наш пищекомбинат?)) В 6 школе вся молочка от туда, выдают регулярно каждую неделю, это помимо платных обедов.
И на месте родителей все таки стоит заявлять о своем несогласии! Хотя бы в пределах одного детсада.
Осуждать родителей, разумеется, нельзя, какое бы ни было личное отношение каждого к садам, они пока как явление есть в нашем обществе и еще долго будут. 
А моно-садики  вряд ли будут массовым явлением. это всегда альтернатива, просто альтернативного выбора должно быть больше!

----------


## kiara

Девчонки-почитайте - семья с 5(!!!) близнецами, все девочки) Как живут, как растут и вообще..
http://www.pravmir.ru/5-bliznetsov-s...ematicheskaya/
Я помню статьи про эту семью, когда их "выкинули" все наши Российские центры и отказались вести беременность..И их приняли в Англии, помню, как радовалась, что они благополучно там родились и видела интервью папы про 1 каналу, сразу после родов.А теперь им уже по 4 годика!!! Здорово же!

----------


## летняя мама

Просто чудо! Здорово!

----------


## polya

И првда, как чудесно и какие молодцы! И какое счастье, что все детки здоровенькие родились!

----------


## mamaRita

Нашла случайно статью Кати Беляевой-Вард из Золотого квадрата октябрьского, так меня порадовала :Smile:  Вроде все о том же, но хорошо так... http://gold.kp40.ru/index.php?cid=600&nid=337

----------


## Vers

Подскажите, как мне оформить пособие по беременности и родам, если я не работаю, только муж? (может у кого-то уже есть практический опыт- какие бумажки нужны и когда ими надо заняться- до родов или после?)

----------


## Polixenia

*Vers*, вы имеете в виду федеральное пособие, которое полагается при рождение малыша? Если оно самое, то тогда его может получить на работе ваш муж. Он должен принести на работу свидетельство о рождении ребенка и, вроде, все. 

И, кстати, вам еще полагается ежемесячное пособие, кажется, в размере 800 рублей, на всякие там фруктики и витаминки. Оно оформляется в собесе по месту жительству по справке, которую выдает врач-гинеколог, у которой вы стоите на учете.

----------


## yakudza

Я думаю, имелось в виду "декретное" пособие. Имеет ли она на него право?

----------


## Vers

Да, я имею ввиду все виды пособий, полагающиеся беременным и родившим мамашкам, единоразовые и ежемесячные. 
На данный момент я уже разобралась с двумя ежемесячными
- за то, что стала на учет до 12 недель
- за то, что буду кормить грудным молоком до года
Вот следующие пособия для меня имеют неясности:
- декретные по беременности и родам, которые должны из зарплаты рассчитываться _(если можно оформить на мужа, то получается, что он должен в бухгалтерии предоставить мою справку из жк... и еще какие-то документы?)_
- единовременное пособие по рождению ребёнка, которое фиксированное и может быть получено и работающими и неработающими _(оформлять его тоже лучше мужу на работе или вообще не имеет значения?)_
- ежемесячное до полутора лет по уходу за ребёнком, рассчитываемое из зарплаты _(получается, что его тоже лучше оформить на мужа, но не повлияет ли оно на возможность работать и получать зп в полном размере все эти полтора года?)_
- ежемесячное до трёх лет _(а это пособие вообще реально получить и каковы его размеры?)_
Когда я ходила в собес оформлять пособие 800руб за постановку на учет до 12й недели, то там тётеньки вообще и не заикнулись о возможности оформить декретные на мужа, зато намекнули, что если хочу побольше размер пособия до полутора лет, то должна буду принести справку о зп с работы мужа. Так может пусть он все эти три (декретные, единовременное по рождению, ежемесячное до полутора лет) оформляет на работе, если они никак не отразятся на размере его зарплаты и возможности переработки и прочих там премиях и тринадцатых зарплатах?))

----------


## Jazz

*Vers*, попробую подсказать чуть-чуть. Чуть-чуть потому что с собесами на эту тему почти не сталкивалась, а все пособия мне оформляли мои коллеги.)))
  Про те ежемесячные пособия, с которыми Вы разобрались. Они оформляются только в собесе. Но первое - это не за то, что Вы встали на учет до 12 недель, а ежемесячное пособие на питание. А пособие за постановку на учет до 12 недель - это другая песня. Оно единовременное, и может быть выплачено как работодателем, так и органом соц.защиты.
  - "Декретные по беременности и родам" Ваш муж получить никак не сможет. Потому что они оформляются на основании больничного листка по беременности и родам. А выдается этот бол.лист только беременной женщине.))) Так что за этими денюжками Вам точно в собес. Вот только какие там документы требуют, точно подсказать не смогу. Работодатель для выплаты этого пособия просит от сотрудницы только больничный по беременности и родам, который она может принести сразу, как получит его в консультации.
  - Единовременное пособие по рождению ребенка оформить можно и мужу на работе, и Вам в собесе. Принципиальной разницы нет. Если будет оформлять муж, то у него попросят копию свидетельства о рождении ребенка, справку о рождении ребенка (оригинал), заявление на выплату пособия, справку из собеса о том, что Вы этого пособия не получали. Поэтому в собес на эту тему идти в любом случае.)))
  - Ежемесячное пособие по уходу за ребенком до 1,5 лет (которое зависит от з/пл, если получающий его работал). Вряд ли получится оформить его на мужа (хотя это и выгоднее). Потому что для того, чтобы получать такое пособие, Ваш муж должен уйти в отпуск по уходу за ребенком. Через какое-то время он может выйти на работу из этого отпуска с сохранением пособия, но только на условиях неполного рабочего времени или на дому. Если отношения с работодателем позволяют "провернуть" какой-то из этих вариантов, то отправляйте мужа в декрет сразу по завершении Вашего больничного. В противном случае (что чаще всего и происходит) - придется Вам оформлять его в собесе. Какие документы нужны там, опять не подскажу. Работодатель в этом случае просит от сотрудницы копию свидетельства о рождении ребенка, заявление, а также справку с места работы мужа, что он не получает это пособие.
  - Ежемесячное пособие с 1,5 до 3 лет. Их два. Одно платится работодателем, если женщина в отпуске по уходу за ребенком - 50 руб.))) Но, это не Ваш случай, как я поняла. Второе - оформляется в собесе на второго (как у Вас) и последующих детей, в случае, если доход семьи не превышает прожиточного минимума по Калужской области (за 4 квартал 2011 года он был 5412 руб.) А какие примерно документы для этого просят, можно посмотреть вот здесь
  Вот как-то так.)))

----------


## Vers

благодарю )

----------


## Vers

> *Vers*А пособие за постановку на учет до 12 недель - это другая песня. Оно единовременное, и может быть выплачено как работодателем, так и органом соц.защиты.


 Расскажите, пожалуйста, поподробнее! В собесе при оформлении пособия  800руб мне ничего о единовременном, связанном с постановкой на учет, не сказали.

----------


## Polixenia

> Расскажите, пожалуйста, поподробнее! В собесе при оформлении пособия  800руб мне ничего о единовременном, связанном с постановкой на учет, не сказали.


*Vers*, пособие за раннюю постановку на учет прям мизерное, мне кажется, рублей 300, не больше, платится один раз. Вам, видимо, в собес надо с этим. Справку опять же выдает врач-гинеколог. А 800 рублей вам ежемесячно будет перечисляться на карточку или сберкнижку вплоть до родов. 

Что касается пособия на ребенка, которое выплачивает собес, то для того, чтобы его получить, вам нужно будет доказать чиновникам, что ваши доходы на одного члена семьи - ниже прожиточного минимума. Почти нереальная задача( 

А все остальное вам уже очень грамотно объяснили выше. Кстати, если ребенок у вас второй или третий, то вам также полагается не только федеральное, но и областное единовременное пособие по рождению ребенка (кажется, около 10 тысяч оно сейчас, но я точно не знаю). Оба пособия должны быть оформлены не позднее того момента, когда малышу исполнится полгода. Для получения второго пособия должна быть также калужская прописка у родителей и дитенка.

----------


## Jazz

> Расскажите, пожалуйста, поподробнее! В собесе при оформлении пособия  800руб мне ничего о единовременном, связанном с постановкой на учет, не сказали.


Поподробнее очень четко написано вот здесь. А здесь еще и необходимые документы указаны. Если в Отделе соц.защиты про это пособие Вам не сказали, то скорее всего, оно Вам не положено.((( Оно чаще всего все же выплачивается работающим женщинам. А неработающей - только если она была уволена с последнего места работы в связи с определеными обстоятельствами (они там в ссылке все указаны, переписывать не буду))) или если она учится очно.




> пособие за раннюю постановку на учет прям мизерное, мне кажется, рублей 300, не больше, платится один раз.


Ага, Оксана, точно. Сейчас чуть побольше - 465,20 руб.

----------


## Jazz

> Что касается пособия на ребенка, которое выплачивает собес, то для того, чтобы его получить, вам нужно будет доказать чиновникам, что ваши доходы на одного члена семьи - ниже прожиточного минимума. Почти нереальная задача(


Оксана, спасибо огромное, за уточнение! А то я сейчас свое вчерашнее ночное сообщение прочитала - у меня куда-то "на одного члена" из предложения вывалилось, хотя подразумевала именно это. В очередной раз убеждаюсь, что нельзя серьезные вещи с телефона писать.)))

----------


## Polixenia

> Оксана, спасибо огромное, за уточнение! А то я сейчас свое вчерашнее ночное сообщение прочитала - у меня куда-то "на одного члена" из предложения вывалилось, хотя подразумевала именно это. В очередной раз убеждаюсь, что нельзя серьезные вещи с телефона писать.)))


))) 

Настя, для телефонного сообщения, написанного к тому же в ночи, более чем обстоятельное объяснение получилось) Я после полуночи замечаю, что, в принципе, в буковки на клавишах не попадаю

----------


## Vers

Девочки, мне теоретически еще месяц быть кругленькой) на днях узнала, что в Анненках заворачивают с Калужской пропиской, дескать, там наплыв из области, поэтому принимают только в крайнем случае- с патологией, а про роддом на Горькова слышала я краем уха, что по сравнению с Анненками это небо и земля, что мне там не позволят вертикальные роды и, вообще, там придерживаются консервативного подхода, а всякие там примочки- типа оставить в покое роженицу, приглушенный свет и проч. - забудьте. Вот я и надумала езжать уже почти на раскрытии...а то и вовсе надеяться на стечение обстоятельств, ведущее к соло родам), и вот мне интересно- стоит ли вообще ехать туда заранее и оговаривать с какой-нить акушеркой вероятность вертикальных родов в роддоме ... или, раз "я гол как сокол", то есть платить за роды не собираюсь, то нет смысла соваться сейчас в роддом и будоражить общественность "крамольными" разговорами, а надо бы положиться на Бога и надеяться, что рожу дома или по пути в роддом- что снится мне в моих мечтах, но чего очень страшится муж)) ... А может ничего страшного в том роддоме и нет и ужасная картина борьбы с врачами за роды "как я хочу" и нетыкание иголками в маленького человечка- всего лишь моё разыгравшееся воображение?)

----------


## Jazz

Vers, я бы ОЧЕНЬ посоветовала, раз все равно решили ехать на раскрытии, ехать-таки в Аненки. Ну не отправят же они вас в разгаре родов на Горького! А если и отправят, то точно родитесь по дороге.))) Потому что и на Горького можно родить более-менее (хотя не думаю, что там кто-то согласится принять вертикально и т.п.), тем более, что вы не в первый раз, знаете что к чему. Но там все это "более-менее" придется выбивать с жестоким боем, особенно у некоторых врачей (не будем называть фамилии). Оно нам надо?

----------


## kazangi

Я бы советовала ехать в Анненки и гулять вокруг роддома, пока совсем не "припрет", тогда уж точно не отправят. А вообще мне кажется, как примут - нормально или с возмущением, зависит от дежурной акушерки в приемном, потому что они там есть реально как цепные собаки, а есть очень душевные. Или как вариант, съездить заранее, поговорить с каким-нить врачом в общем о родах, как и что, к чему готовиться типа на консультацию, а потом уже на родах в приемном сослаться на врача, что типа приезжали уже.

----------


## Vers

благодарю! гинеколог мне говорил, что в Анненках есть возможность родить вертикально, это для меня главный момент)

----------


## kiara

Да, я бы тоже советовал явиться на полном раскрытии, изображая святую наивность в Аненках. Попросите платную палату-они обычно у "областных" не пользуютмя спросом. И там же можно на всяк случай поговорить с тем же Самардаком заранее. Насчет городского-вроде там есть вменяемая тетя в рамках ер, но я не знаю кто.

----------


## mamaRita

Горбуль этот вменяемый врач. Она супер (особенно если озвучиваете, что вам нужно), но это ничего не меняет. Нужно ехать в Анненки. Искать возможности родить по-человечески в роддоме, где нет ни отдельных предродовых, ни отдельных/партнерских родзалов (в одном сдвоенном разрешают, пока никого еще нет там, но это как повезет) кажется чем-то фантастическим. Хотя я родила хорошо у Горбуль третью девочку свою. Но это потому, что приехала на 6 см, говорила, что мне нужно (договаривалась заранее, потом платила) и хорошее стечение обстоятельств. Но поехала туда только потому, что больше было ехать некуда. Больше ни за что не поеду. Поэтому присоединяюсь к мудрым советам девочек выше насчет Анненок.

----------


## Vers

Спасибо вам огромное за советы, они мне помогают настроиться на веру в лучшее!)

----------


## Еленк@

Девочки. Если ли у нас в области дом отдыха, тобы на несколько дней снять домик или номер в гостинице ,главное - хороший пляж недалеко и условия для ребенка. Очень хочу до родов поплавать-отдохнуть. 
Также ищу спутников для такой поездки, мы с дочерью трех лет будем вдвоем (

----------


## kiara

Есть санаторий Воробьево, но там без домиков - пансионатная система. Там хороший бассейн, насчет открытой воды - сейчас не знаю.
Есть Лаврово-песочня, там домик) есть пляж.
Есть "Якорь" - это в Тарусе, там пляж точно и домики, условия отличные.
В Тарусе же есть пансионат Таруса, условия таксебешные, "советские".
Есть Сафари-парк "Лесные угодья" - там супер классно!!! Рекомендую.
И есть "Вятичи" - там тоже пансионатного типа, но хорошо вроде, бассейн точно есть.
По ценам-лучше смотреть самой, все в инете есть.

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Девочки, кто тут http://for-slings.livejournal.com/ состоит? Хочу вступить в сообщество, но там такие правила "две (!) рекомендации от действующих участниц сообщества, имеющих слингорейтинг (!). Они должны иметь непустой слингорейтинг, и подтвердить, что знают вас лично." Может мне кто-нибудь поможет?

----------


## Домик в деревне

дай ссылку, где именно рекомендовать, я там напишу. искать у меня туго получается по жж.

----------


## летняя мама

Прочитала сегодня в жж девушка одна пишет_:"Мальчик, 1,5 года. Рост точно не скажу, около 90 наверное. А вес около 12. 500. Говорит только мама и да. Больше никаких слов и намеков на слова. Никакого говорения на своем, птичьем языке. Моя мама-логопед говорит, что мне необходимо свернуть ГВ, тогда он заговорит и станет самостоятельнее (мы до сих пор писаем в трусы и не просимся вообще) ...Кроме того, малыш плохо ест. Эта проблема у нас давно, с 10 мес примерно отказался от молочки в любом виде....Мама каждый день меня убеждает, что мы неправильно питаемся, неправильно спим и ГВ надо сворачивать.
И да, врачи, медсестры.знакомые, друзья и даже посторонние люди говорят, что отбились в год, чего и нам советуют(((...я просто за долгое кормление грудью. по крайней мере до 2,5. а весь мир против( в смысле все вокруг меня"
_

----------


## Веснушка

все дети разные...некоторые и до 3х молчат.. и с весом и ростом все ок, замечательный малыш. мой гошан в 1,5 года говорил мама и да)) плюс еще несколько слогов, которые и словами то не назовешь, так, обозначения. главное, чтобы все понимал, знал значения слов. насчет плохо ест - все едят то по разному... мой наоборот ел в 1,5 много, как я считала+очень обильное гв было. сейчас ему 3,10. может вообще целый день ничего не есть, если не пристану...вот так)) мне искренне сочувственно за девушку, потому что когда все против это ужасно, сама много терпела на этот счет, но из знакомых девочек была мощная поддержка+интернет+я вообще могу много чего выслушивать так сказать заткнув уши.... передайте ей в жж, пусть слушает только свое сердце, кормит и кормит)) а родня поймет, когда все наладится! моя свекровь например нашим гв, едой, горшком сейчас гордится, по поводу педприкорма даже извинялась передо мной, говорила, что была не права)) а сколько я наслушалась по поводу горшка.....) все будет хорошо!!!!

----------


## летняя мама

Да в жж девушку уже успокоили, посоветовали сернуть не гв, а маму))
Просто непонятно такое отношение к ГВ, особенно врачей. 
Сама через все это прошла, а учитывая, что дети у меня худосочные(дочь в год 7 кг весила, сын 9), столько "умных" советов про "непитательное" молоко выслушивала. Спасибо мужу, посылал всех советчиков в лес гулять.
Сейчас вот у подруги такая же ситуация, ребенку 8 мес. , и все у неё спрашивают:"Ну когда же ты уже перестанешь кормить? "

----------


## летняя мама

С 1 по 7 августа -всемирная неделя ГВ))!!

----------


## Веснушка

может флэшмоб кормящий организуем??

----------


## летняя мама

вот опять из френдленты в жж
http://fly-mama.ru/detskie-knigi-o-g...vskarmlivanii/
детские (для детей) книги о грудном вскармливании. К сожалению, только на английском

----------


## kiara

Милости прошу в тему о Неделе ГВ  http://kalugadeti.ru/showthread.php?420&p=7411#post7411

----------


## kiara

А что, форум вымер?Я понимаю, что в такую жару только я могу дома загибаться от ангины))) но все таки))
Все на дачках/речках/морях и проч внЭЭнтЭрнЭтных просторах?
Прям поговорить же хочется с кем-то) кроме себя, ночью-то))

----------


## летняя мама

Здравствуйте! Нужна помощь коллективного разума.
В предверии нового учебного года возникла необходимость купить игрушки для детского сада. Обычно РК(род.комитет) покупет дешевую дребедень из твердого пластика, который ломается на раз-два, машинки без колес уже через неделю и т.д. Хочется убедить родителей купить нормальные качественные игрушки для их же детей, которые в саду проводят большую часть времени.
Мои дома играют в основном в конструкторы CLICS, ZOOB, LEGO, Marbutopia. И всевозможные наборы Playmobil и  Tomica. Предлагать такое в ДС даже не буду, поскольку далеко не бюджетно.
Связываться с СП и интернет-магазинами, которые работают по предоплате с почтой и с транспортными компаниями не хочу, потому как живем в России, всякое бывает.
Посоветуйте , плиз, онлайн-магазин с курьерской доставкой или пунктом самовывоза в Калуге и с адекватными ценами (озон и вилдберис уже мониторила).  Ну и что можно купить, качество за разумные для детсадовского бюджета деньги? Мальчикам, девочкам. Какие конструкторы? Особенно интересуют мальчики, с игрушками для девочек проще.Возраст 4+. У меня пока варианты для мальчишек: деревянная железная дорога, парковки, наборы инструментов, +для всех настольные игры Hasbro (типа таких http://www.myhasbro.ru/product/igra-...-i-ego-druzja/ , http://www.myhasbro.ru/product/igra-...hka-gigl-vigl/, http://www.myhasbro.ru/product/oslik-bakaru/).  На этом моя фантазия иссякла.

П.С. и для личного пользования ищу игрушки на космическую тематику(ракеты, луноходы, инопланетяне, звездолеты, модели планет). НЕ монстры и не звездные войны.

----------


## kiara

Для детсадовского пользования ассортимент и качество Медведя (в Гост.рядах) не устраивает? Есть еще в Линии магазин и на Суворова только открылся магазин Правильных игрушек (за цены не скажу,ибо не были еще там) и вот Икеа не подойдет в части деревянных игр?
Насчет игрушек космической темы -сама постою послушаю!

----------


## kiara

Вот елки,как тяжко с телефона писАть((
А бирюльки не пробовали?наши просто обожают их!

----------


## Веснушка

да, икея и медведь, присоединяюсь))) у медведя появился еще брат на тульской, жирафка. мне там даже больше нравится. про космическую тему и сама послушаю, поскольку искали много, но так и не нашли. нашли в медведе набор, там ракета, луноход, космонавты, но к сожалению дешевый китай((( но гошик очень просил, поэтому я купила не думая. на нг обрыла весь инет в поисках ракеты - 2 маломальски приличных модели, но цены капец и все в москве. в итоге просили брата в москве купить, так там даже доставлять не стали, он, бедный, (поскольку уже обещал) облазил не один магазин)))))))) в медведе  еще покупала карточки про космос, тоже интересно.

----------


## летняя мама

Деревянная дорога икеевская у меня дома есть, за 8 лет ничего с ней не случилось, целехонькая. Поэтому и хочу, если дорогу покупать, то деревянную. В Икее сто лет не была, смотрел на их сайте каталог, там из железных дорог только набор с 4-мя паровозами,  дополнительный набор рельсов и мостик с 2-мя вагончиками. Хочется набор побольше, вроде этих http://veselinka-toys.ru/catalog/12483/5548. Хотя, можно купить несколько икеевских наборов, и докупить наборы кубиков и деревянных человечков.
Бирюльки мне самой очень нравятся (воообще люблю деревянные игрушки и текстильные больше, чем пластик), только большинство родителей не одобрит, думаю.
Машинки в Медведе примерно такие как и были в садике. В середине мая РК их много купил, а к августу осталось только 2 с четырьмя колесами, остальные поломаны. Куклы, коляски девочкам там вполне можно купить.
В Линии ни разу не была вообще)) 
Правильные игрушки на  Суворова где-то краем глаза видела, где не помню(( Гугл не нашел. Напомните, пожалуйста, где это?
Зато нашла интернет-магазин Настольный град, на Кирова. Ничего так игрухи, и цены вполне сравнимы с НЕкалужскими магазинами.

Если кому про космос интересно, то могу поделиться своими находками
http://www.elc-russia.ru/igrovoj-nab...skij-dom.html/ (для малышей, в 4 года не знаю , интересно будет?), игрушка из старой коллекции, но еще кое-где есть в продаже.
http://www.elc-russia.ru/aktivnaja-i...etjanin-1.html

http://shop.vdm.ru/index.php?productID=335912 солнечная система
http://www.elc-russia.ru/razvivajusc...a-sistema.html

http://familytoys.ru/catalog/good/5125/ вот такой клёвый космический корабль. Сняли с производства, но еще встречается в продаже. Дорогой, зараза((

http://8-ya.ru/goods/Superplay-%D0%9...1%82?from=YTY3

http://www.toyall.ru/catalog/detail/..._domik_raketa/ и вот такой домик-ракета


http://www.elc-russia.ru/svetjaschij...es.html#tabs-1 еще планеты

Мамы мальчишек, расскажите про антивандальные машинки, паркинги и дороги, пожалуйста))

----------


## летняя мама

Забыла, недавно для малышей вышла книга Зины Суровой "Космос"

http://zinasurova.livejournal.com/38997.html здесь развороты можно посмотреть
http://kosmosbook.livejournal.com/ta...B8%20/%20pages и прочитать про саму книгу

и еще светильники-прокторы звездного неба




В СП видела оригинал за 1600, китайские аналоги дешевле, но там острые пластмассовые края и иногда химический запах присутствует.

Хотела предложить купить увлажнитель воздуха в группу и спальню. Поговорила сейчас с воспитателем. Она сказала, что нельзя. Проверяющие инстанции против. Можно увлажняться только кипяченой водой. С ума все посходили. В отопительный сезон воздух сухой, слизистые персыхают  и всякие вирусы легче проникают в организм.
Оказывается в соседней группе родители купили увлажнитель, а пользоваться им запретили. Бред какой-то. Сами воспитатели не против.

----------


## летняя мама

В Москве еще в Имаджинаруме видела что-то космическое, что именно уже и не помню. Цены высокие.  http://www.imaginarium.ru/ http://letidor.livejournal.com/76069.html

----------


## летняя мама

http://www.tinylove.ru/index.php?productID=1928 еще вот палатку сейчас нашла космическую

----------


## летняя мама

http://rozebra.ru/product/igrovoy-na...vechki-keenway ракета с космонавтом и собакой, то ли Белка, то ли Стрелка))

Побродила сегодня по Медведю и Дочкам-Сыночкам, цены на китайские игрухи сравнимы с ценами на более качественные брэнды в инете.

----------


## Olga_Kuzmina

Девочки, будет ли в этом году слингопарад? Если да, то когда?

----------


## kiara

Летняя мама, Вы просто кладезь полезной и ценной информации!!!!
За ссылки про космос - просто спасибище Вам огромное! А этот последний магазин - там просто мечтаааааа! Жаль, у них нет инет-магазина, но мы скоро едем-скуплю фсе!!!Я такие штуки нашла наглядные по ботанике, зоологии, о которых мы только мечтали в саду у нас! И вот эти боксы для наблюдения безопасного - вообще класс!

----------


## kiara

Всемирная неделя слингоношения с 10 по 16 сентября, традиционно парад - в выходной день, какой - ну как общественность решит.

----------


## mamaRita

На Суворова, это наверное который на Театралке - Дом правильной игрушки. Это если к театру лицом стоять, то по правую руку дом, там на первом этаже. Это просто нечто для Калуги! Обидно, что многие туда заходят, видят несколько цен, глаза на лоб вылезают и уходят. А я походила, обсмотрела все полочки, поболтала с продавцами... Итог: израильский набор для выращивания растений детьми дома(мини-теплица, семена и всё-всё-всё) и детский ткацкий станок деревянный. Там вообще деревянные игрушки какого-то новосибирского производителя, которые я раньше не видела нигде у нас - очень симпатичные и экологичные (не крашеные). Мозаика магнитная французская прикольная... И наборы опять же эти израильские для всяких интересных дел дома. В общем, посмотреть всем советую - если цены сильно испугают, уверена, что можно в инете по лучшим найти :Smile:

----------


## mamaRita

За Жирафку тоже голосую! Медведь недолюбливаю - неуютно там как-то, темно, оттуда уйти как-то сразу хочется... А в Жирафке ходить, смотреть, читать - одно удовольствие! Много наборов для творчества и небывалый выбор для Калуги пособий для раннего развития и т.п.

----------


## polya

mamaRita
а что цены запредельные совсем? идти без детей лучше (на случай побега без покупки)?

----------


## Vers

Здравствуйте! Завтра буду в парке Циолковского вместе со слингом с кольцами, всё никак не подружусь с ним- мне кажется, что я неправильно ношу его, если кто-нибудь может поглядеть и подсказать что да как, то очень прошу помочь!)

----------


## Vers

мы в парке будем вот по какому случаю:

"«ФОЛЬКСВАГЕН: от машинки до машины»

Дата: 25 августа 2012 г.

Время: 11.00-18.00

Место: площадка у Государственного музея истории космонавтики им.К.Э.Циолковского

В этот день, любимая родителями и их детьми площадка у музея истории космонавтики, превратится в настоящий автомобильный городок с играми, конкурсами и призами. Для самых юных калужан подготовлены специальные призы и подарки. " 
http://gorodka.ru/news/show/544

----------


## olga_s

оставьте свой телефон! я не обещаю, но может так произойти, что буду там с друзьями гулять. а какой у вас ССК?

----------


## Vers

Olga_s, ответила в личку!)

----------


## kazangi

имеются 50 серий Свинки Пеппы, могу скинуть на флешку кому надо

----------


## Домик в деревне

Девчонки, я могу в Лабиринте до 1го сентября заказать со скидкой 25%. Возможность заказать на 35% профукала. Но буду оформлять заказ сегодня в ночи. Вдруг кому-то актуально на пару книжек. Возьму в компанию.

----------


## Ёжик

Ага, я тоже завтра оформляю) только у меня 30

----------


## Olga_Kuzmina

Девочки, так будет в этом году слингопарад? Неделя слингоношения не за горами? Вроде пока на форуме разговоров на эту тему не нашла.  Готова помочь чем могу в созывании знакомых слиномам и организации. Кто в этом году этим занимается?

----------


## Амина

Будет, конечно! 15 или 22? Как лучше?

----------


## Амина

Или в воскресенье 16-го? на закрытие недели? (мне удобнее в воскресенье точно, но на меня не обязательно ориентитроваться)

----------


## Vers

кто-нибудь получает компенсацию за то что ребёнок не ходит в детсад? подскажите, как оно оформляется?

----------


## polya

Вам место не дали?

Насколько я знаю, компенсацию начисляют, если ребенку по достижении 3-х лет не дали место в саду. На практике не встречала, т.к 3-х летком все места у нас в городе дают, правда могут предложить такой вариант, что сам откажешься. Если отказался сам - компенсация не положена, т.к. место-то дали...
Поправте, если не права.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Vers, мы получали полгода эту компенсацию. Где-то в 2,5 встали в очередь, к 3м место не дали и выплачивали до мая, потом место дали. Вообще надо в управления образования звонить, там как-то документов мало с нас спросили, просто надо под возраст подходить и не получать места до этого. Они там все рассказывают, что и как.

----------


## Polixenia

Друзья и подруги!
Очень нужны позитивные фотографии детишек для одного очень интересного проекта газеты «Калужский перекресток» - детского приложения к газете. Если вы хотите сделать приятный подарок бабушкам и дедушкам, да и себе лично, тогда это для вас! Да, и еще, быть может, первая фотография в газете станет историческим событием в жизни вашего малыша. 
Дата выхода проекта – 19 сентября.
Фотографии принимаются на безвозмездной основе, т.е. даром.
Фото высылать ki@kp.kaluga.ru Не забывайте указывать имя и фамилию ребенка, а так же его возраст.

----------


## viktoria

Девочки, кто сталкивался с такой проблемой: на днях сын пошел в сад, в нашей группе есть детки, которым скоро будут делать прививку от полиомиелита живой вакциной и нам говорят нельзя будет ходить в сад, чтоб не заразиться 60 дней, т.к. мы непривиты. Насколько это правда, т.к.везде читаю и где-то 2 недели, где-то 1, где-то 2 мес.этот карантин. Кто-нибудь сталкивался с этим? Просто пока всех привьют, нам придется дома несколько месяцев сидеть.

----------


## Веснушка

Девочки!!! у меня предложение! сегодня гуляли в парке циолковского утром и гошан прибился к садовской экскурсии, мы потом за ними даже на машине до палаты коробовых ездили. рассказывала тетя очень интересно, детки были 6тилетние. в общем гошан даже разрыдался, что мы дальше не можем с ними поехать. в общем, я взяла у этой тети телефон. позвонила. экскурсия с нашим транспортом (у нас в семье есть микроавтобус) стоит 3000 руб. у нас по моему 8 мест в автобусе. давайте организуемся! с 4х и до 8ми лет мне кажется самое то будет. экскурсия начинается на театралке, потом парк циолковского-палаты коробовых-мост каменный-пл.ленина-пл победы. у кого есть желание, давайте быстрее, пока погода хорошая.

----------


## Амина

Я согласна!!!!!

----------


## polya

и МЫ!! Нас 2 ребенка и 1 взрослый! Только пжл, можно с утра до 14-15 часов, а то мы спим днем. И вт, чт с 10 до 12.30 не можем. А так - всегда ЗА!

----------


## Веснушка

с утра она с 9 до 12 занята сказала каждый день, можно допустим с 12, ну как раз наверное до 14, 14.30 и выйдет. нам бы это тоже подошло. если детей по двое, то думаю, тогда семей 6 нам нужно. 3 уже есть)) если будет 6 семей, то это по 500 руб. надо мне еще мужа припрячь повозить)) вот про выходные я у этой тети не спрашивала. думаю, если она и так каждый день занята, согласится вряд ли.... давайте что ли пока рассматривать понедельник?  завтра не успеем уже. еще тут погода конечно играет роль.

----------


## Веснушка

вообще по времени она сказала что в 11.30 заканчивает с утренними садовскими экскурсиями. можно к этому времени прям ее и перехватить. я думаю, ей не напряжно будет.

----------


## Амина

Нам идеально по времени

----------


## Веснушка

Девочки, Катя, Марина! как вы насчет понедельника? у меня оказывается были раздутые представления о нашем микроавтобусе.... поэтому если на нем, то можно взять еще кого то одного. то есть получится 4 семьи. как вам по стоимости? по 750 руб получается... но вообще мне кажется тетя многовато зарядила. может поговорить с ней еще...

----------


## kiara

На понедельник мы с вами, возьмете?
*цена устраивает любая, время - все равно, лишь бы не 9 утра))))

----------


## Веснушка

возьмем) ну что, набрался народ получается? звонить? девочки, не передумали?

----------


## Амина

Звони, мы согласны)

----------


## Веснушка

народ, пока не звонила. подождем до завтра - у нас с гошаном жуткий кашель, плюс у меня еще и спина....

----------


## kiara

Выздоравливайте, Оль!
*погода, однакоооо((

----------


## Веснушка

спасибо! да, погода радовать перестала... причем так весь сентябрь с переменным успехом, и сопли наши также - солнце - соплей нет, дождь -они тут как тут...вот ведь связь! видимо все бесследно и не проходило, сейчас что то гошика зацепило посильнее...

----------


## Амина

Девочки, а может перед НГ организуем экскурсию на завод елочных игрушек?) Мне самой интересно, не говоря о детях)

----------


## Амина

http://www.magput.ru/?id=10&viewprog=7543
сайт самого завода не нашла...

----------


## Веснушка

классно! мне тоже интересно!)

----------


## Polixenia

Мы в прошлом году ездили. Понравилось) Только пожалели, что обувных коробок не взяли))
http://polixenia.livejournal.com/6815.html

----------


## Polixenia

Девушки! А откройте мне Америку, пжлст)) Ведь есть же такие приборчики для домашнего пользования, с помощью которых можно сушить лак на ногтях? Мне прям очень надо) Киньтесь в меня полезными ссылочками. А может, в Калуге есть места, где это можно купить? Сколько стоит?

----------


## Амина

Девочки, нужна помощь в освоении слинга маме троих детей. Она живет на Малинниках, в р-не 25 школы. Ей нужно показать, как мотаться и, в идеале, показать и дать протестировать слинокуртку, сами понимаете, трое детей, да еще этаж 5-ый. Кто-нибудь сможет? У кого-нить есть слингокуртка? У меня куртки нет еще, так бы я с радостью.

----------


## mamaRita

> Девочки, нужна помощь в освоении слинга маме троих детей. Она живет на Малинниках, в р-не 25 школы. Ей нужно показать, как мотаться и, в идеале, показать и дать протестировать слинокуртку, сами понимаете, трое детей, да еще этаж 5-ый. Кто-нибудь сможет? У кого-нить есть слингокуртка? У меня куртки нет еще, так бы я с радостью.


А какой размер у мамочки?

----------


## Амина

Размер 44-46

----------


## Амина

Да, шарфа у мамы тоже нет) Есть сск Кенгуруша.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Девочки, нужна помощь в освоении слинга маме троих детей. Она живет на Малинниках, в р-не 25 школы. Ей нужно показать, как мотаться и, в идеале, показать и дать протестировать слинокуртку, сами понимаете, трое детей, да еще этаж 5-ый. Кто-нибудь сможет? У кого-нить есть слингокуртка? У меня куртки нет еще, так бы я с радостью.


Марин, у меня в Калуге у мамы есть слинг-шарф трикотажный джипси-мама, это из классных трикотажных, состояние отличное, но расцветка странноватая болотная. Отдам за самовывоз. Ежели заинтересует эту маму, то напишите мне в личку, я дам телефон и адрес, откуда самовывезти. 
У меня там еще что-то было аналогичное, тканый французский какой-то хороший, но с очень неудачной покраской. Если кому-то нужно, обращайтесь!

----------


## kiara

*Друзья!
Мы рады всех-всех пригласить к нам на День открытых дверей!!!! Второй частный детский сад Монтессори-центра готов к принятию своих гостей и друзей!
В субботу 19 января с 12 часов (до 17) и в воскресенье с 13 до 18 часов мы ждем вас по адресу: Калуга, Сосновый бор, тер-рия санатория "Сокол", 3-й корпус. В субботней программе презентации от Монтессори-педагогов, презентация от нашего шеф-повара,  знакомство с детским садом, участие в съемке  ТК "Ника-ТВ" с нашей любимой Мариной Глушенковой). Если мороз и метель не накроют (лес все таки))) будут лошадки!*

----------


## viktoria

Девочки, кто-нибудь знает, есть ли в Калуге соляная комната?

----------


## летняя мама

В Доброте на Врубовой соляная пещера в прошлом году точно работала. И еще в Анненках, кажется, есть.

----------


## Амина

Девочки, просветите меня, темную. А что это?

----------


## летняя мама

> Девочки, просветите меня, темную. А что это?


http://www.saltcave.ru/halotherapy/ как-то так)

----------


## Амина

Спасибо) Здорово как)

----------


## viktoria

Спасибо, Летняя мама. Подскажите, пожалуйста, а где эта Доброта находится ориентировочно? А в Анненках в детском корпусе?

----------


## летняя мама

про Анненки не  знаю. Доброта  http://naordi.ru/members/kaluga-dobrota, мы там не были. Знакомые ездили с направлением от педиатра.

----------


## летняя мама

Весна ж скоро! А там и лето! У меня вопрос: кто-нибудь детям на лето рашгард покупал? Какой? Не жарко в нем? Это только для пляжа? Или просто на прогулку можно надеть?  Они только из синтетики бывают? У меня прям пунктик насчет солнца((

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Весна ж скоро! А там и лето! У меня вопрос: кто-нибудь детям на лето рашгард покупал? Какой? Не жарко в нем? Это только для пляжа? Или просто на прогулку можно надеть?  Они только из синтетики бывают? У меня прям пунктик насчет солнца((


Они точно только из синтетики бывают, они именно для купания больше всего предназначены, чтобы быстро сохли. Ткань как на плавках или купальнике. Я купила, чтобы руки не обгорали, но пока они только дома в них ходят, когда играют в пляж. Просто на улице и закрытые футболочки защищают от обгорания.
На счет жарко ли в нет, пока не могу сказать. Вот попробуем в сезон - скажем.

----------


## летняя мама

*Домик в деревне*, может, знаете, обычные рубашки (лен, хлопок) с длинным рукавом бывают с УФ защитой, и где их взять?  Вот шапки точно виделас фильтром, не помню что за фирма, у нас в Детском мире видела. 
Девочки, а может, крем какой-нибудь хороший посоветуете?

----------


## kiara

А у меня больше пункт на синтетику) Поэтому я солнца боюсь меньше)))
Насчет крема - самый натуральный способ защиты - масло кокосовое. Но я не пробовала, обходились на солнце морском Мустелой, кстати-может в Хаушке или Веледе тоже есть что-то. Надо Риту позвать нас просветить в этом вопросе/
P.S. насчет одежды изо льна - я не встречала с уф защитой.Но в нашем магазинчике со льном сейчас хорошая распродажа( тот, который на Плеханова, за 21 веком)

----------


## летняя мама

На синтетику у меня тоже пункт. Но выборочно. Термобелье покую. И флис тоже.
Про крем бы послушала, что специалисты (Рита) скажут)) А то уже запуталась -лучше, безопаснее те, которые на минеральной основе или наоборот?
Магазинчик льняной  - часто мимо прохожу,обращаю на него внимание  , но каждый раз куда-то тороплюсь. там ткани или готовые изделия? Скатерть хочу льняную, круглую, большого диаметра.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> На синтетику у меня тоже пункт. Но выборочно. Термобелье покую. И флис тоже.
> Про крем бы послушала, что специалисты (Рита) скажут)) А то уже запуталась -лучше, безопаснее те, которые на минеральной основе или наоборот?
> Магазинчик льняной  - часто мимо прохожу,обращаю на него внимание  , но каждый раз куда-то тороплюсь. там ткани или готовые изделия? Скатерть хочу льняную, круглую, большого диаметра.


А какой у вас девочки пунктик на синтетику?
Что в ней плохого?
Чисто практически стирается лучше, храниться лучше, не изнашивается вообще. А с шерстью этой одна беда. охохо. Еще и колется. Охохох.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Семинары-вебинары на разные детские темы. Доступ открывают за перепост. Мне любопытно.
http://expertbaby.ru/marathon/

----------


## kazangi

девочки, кто-нибудь видел в России в продаже тележку красную американскую, ну такая классическая, во всех мультиках и фильмах ее можно увидеть? хочу детям очень-очень, но в инет-магазинах российских нет, а из США очень дорого заказывать, т.к. она тяжелая.

----------


## yakudza

Ирин, ты имеешь в виду тележку наподобие магазинной?
Мне вот тоже интересно, только немного в другом плане. Не встречали ли вы где-нибудь каких-нибудь тележек с большими колесами, чтобы во время половодья детей возить (вместо санок). А то у нас сейчас ежегодный конец света начинается - всюду грязь и вода. Есть большое желание в сад детё на садовой тачке возить)))

----------


## kazangi

> Ирин, ты имеешь в виду тележку наподобие магазинной?
> Мне вот тоже интересно, только немного в другом плане. Не встречали ли вы где-нибудь каких-нибудь тележек с большими колесами, чтобы во время половодья детей возить (вместо санок). А то у нас сейчас ежегодный конец света начинается - всюду грязь и вода. Есть большое желание в сад детё на садовой тачке возить)))


нет, не магазинной, вот такую http://www.radioflyer.com/wagons/classic-red-wagon.html думаю для твоих целей она тоже подходит))

----------


## yakudza

Оооооооооооооо!!!!! Точно!!! мне как раз именно такую надо!))))))))))))

----------


## летняя мама

> нет, не магазинной, вот такую http://www.radioflyer.com/wagons/classic-red-wagon.html думаю для твоих целей она тоже подходит))


я видела частное объявление о продаже похожей тележки  в Калуге, в личку Вам написала.

----------


## yakudza

вот нечто похожее: http://www.igromag.ru/products/big/t...olli-bolli.php
только в 2 раза дороже

----------


## kazangi

> вот нечто похожее: http://www.igromag.ru/products/big/t...olli-bolli.php
> только в 2 раза дороже


 и пластик... у Полесья тоже такая есть, но мне кажется пластик недолговечен для таких вещей

----------


## kiara

И я спрошу тогда - вдруг кто где видел:
Для фотосета срочно разыскиваются вот такие ботинки - http://pinterest.com/pin/81135230759052408/  и носки)как оказалось, красных полосатых носков в нашем городе не водится((((( Или вдруг кто даст на прокат боты - готова на любые условия))

----------


## Jazz

> и носки)как оказалось, красных полосатых носков в нашем городе не водится(((((


Оксана, я красные полосатые гольфы видела в конце февраля в Смоленском трикотаже в Европейском. Только они были не красно-белые, а красно-серые. И размер там был 23 или 25, но если на фотосессию, это ж не критично, главное - то, что сверху ботинок торчит.)))

----------


## Веснушка

у меня тимберлэнды похожие, но ношеные мне отдали, не айс выглядят)) могу сегодня куда нибудь вечером подвезти. звони!)

----------


## Веснушка

посмотрела свои ботинки - не, даже если начистить, не прокатят.... да и низковаты.

----------


## kiara

Ольчик - мне детские) то есть размер на Ку, до 32 вполне могут быть. Но все равно спасибо)
Настя-ага, гляну, спасибо!

----------


## polya

Оксан, какой размер вам надо? у меня обуви много своей+отдавали всякие, гляну. Были похожие, но размер небольшое там - 24-25 максимум.

----------


## kiara

Кать-у Ку 29 размер, до 32 вполне может надеть, не бегать же в них) А вот меньше своего уже никак..

----------


## viktoria

Девочки, может кто-нибудь подсказать, где хорошего детского аниматора найти, нужен на день рождения ребенка. Может, знакомые у кого есть или кто нанимал?

----------


## летняя мама

Нужна пиньята. В Калуге можно купить?

----------


## yakudza

Девчат, посоветуйте, пожалуйста, хорошего адвоката по корпоративному праву (если я правильно выразилась - то, что касается деятельности ООО)

----------


## olga_s

девушки, нужен хипсит понье. хочу для начала потестить. есть у кого? могу предложить на обмен шарф ХА 7 или павлины бургунди 6 на время тестирования)

----------


## Домик в деревне

> девушки, нужен хипсит понье. хочу для начала потестить. есть у кого? могу предложить на обмен шарф ХА 7 или павлины бургунди 6 на время тестирования)


у меня нет, но я пробовала и мне показалось неудобно все время рукой придерживать. сск куда лучше выполняет функцию, посадил-вынул-посадил вновь.

----------


## kiara

Девочки,мальчики! А вы уже зимней одеждой запаслись? Никто не будет что-то заказывать из зимнего+термобелье? Мне Дидрик надоел уже за 5 лет) может что новенькое кто раскопал? К январю,я надеюсь,еще можно де успеть что то где то купить?

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Девочки,мальчики! А вы уже зимней одеждой запаслись? Никто не будет что-то заказывать из зимнего+термобелье? Мне Дидрик надоел уже за 5 лет) может что новенькое кто раскопал? К январю,я надеюсь,еще можно де успеть что то где то купить?


Оксан, с термобельем я определилась на сайте http://tinyzone.dk
Joha фирма, там и другие есть.
там же есть зимнее и приезжает достаточно быстро после размещения заказа. 
Но заказывала не сама, присоединялась к закупке в for_mams.

----------


## летняя мама

> Девочки,мальчики! А вы уже зимней одеждой запаслись? Никто не будет что-то заказывать из зимнего+термобелье? Мне Дидрик надоел уже за 5 лет) может что новенькое кто раскопал? К январю,я надеюсь,еще можно де успеть что то где то купить?


вот эти скандинавы в Россию шлют, полно термобелья, шлемов-шапок-перчаток, ну и верхней одежды.
Швеция
http://www.ministyle.se/
http://www.babyshop.com/

Дания
http://www.ticket2heaven.com/home
http://www.kids-world.dk/

купили Дидрик(120 велик оказался), Обермайер и Лендсенд второй год. Ленд нравится -парка очень теплая, типа такой http://www.landsend.com/products/boy...arka/id_257765, штаны неубиваемые (полукомбез). Но мы все в конце зимы покупали.
Скандинавы быстро шлют. После регистрации цены ниже процентов на 20(ват вычитают для РФ)



очень Поларн нравится http://www.polarnopyretusa.com/, но только через посредника
Подруга jupa купила, не нарадуется.

----------


## kiara

О спасибо,девочки! Поларн просто чудесный! Мне так понравилось все,особенно цены) Оля-а посредник какой?
Никто еще не озабочен поиском зимнего,а то давайте вместе прикупим?

----------


## летняя мама

> Оля-а посредник какой?


в личку написала

----------


## летняя мама

Оксана, я еще в теме "интернет-магазины! писала, что в Озоне Рейма есть. У меня в корзине многие позиции со скидкой 20% отображаются (если вхожу под своим именем). Термобелье реймовское есть, но там не шерсть, синтетика.

----------


## летняя мама

в tinyzone.dk сейчас на зимние вещи скидка 20% (в корзине видно) и еще ват вычитают, но очень много отзывов о пересорте из этого магазина.

----------


## Kati

> в tinyzone.dk сейчас на зимние вещи скидка 20% (в корзине видно) и еще ват вычитают, но очень много отзывов о пересорте из этого магазина.


да, плюсуюсь про пересорт - не раз попадала  :Frown:  но вещи замечательные.

----------


## polya

Оксан, мне надо 2 шлема и 2 комбеза зимних. Сижу смотрю пока. Где решишь заказывать - свистни. Может вместе, что закажем.

----------


## polya

Девы, помогите разобраться по условиям доставки с этого сайте (сколько стоит и т.д), не нашла.http://www.ministyle.com.ru/124-Shapki-shljapy

----------


## летняя мама

> Девы, помогите разобраться по условиям доставки с этого сайте (сколько стоит и т.д), не нашла.http://www.ministyle.com.ru/124-Shapki-shljapy


198 шведских крон, независимо от кол-ва. А если подробнее, то здесь http://shophelp.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=39608 информация.
Весной заказывала комбезы, шлемы Киват, Линдберг шапки, термобелье и носки. Все понравилось. Прислали быстро.

----------


## Kati

Девочки, а остались у кого-нибудь старые диафильмы-мультики? Мы нашли свой старый диапроектор, но вот мультов как-то мало и совсем выцвели многие... Дайте напрокат,а?  :Smile:

----------


## polya

Девы, а помогите с комбезом определиться) Хотела Дидриксон взять, вспоминая прошлую зиму, но пугают отзывы, что все же от -15 в них холодно. И надо что-то еще типа Керри, Ленни...Но мне накладно будет обоим по 2 комбеза покупать. Может еще какие фирмы посоветуете? Мы не мерзлявые, в пуху не ходим, но совсем холодный комбез страшно брать... У кого что и как в носке?

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Девы, а помогите с комбезом определиться) Хотела Дидриксон взять, вспоминая прошлую зиму, но пугают отзывы, что все же от -15 в них холодно. И надо что-то еще типа Керри, Ленни...Но мне накладно будет обоим по 2 комбеза покупать. Может еще какие фирмы посоветуете? Мы не мерзлявые, в пуху не ходим, но совсем холодный комбез страшно брать... У кого что и как в носке?


теплые комбезы Gusti и еще хорошие отзывы по Nano слышала. 
Густи на распродажах бывают относительно дешево. Nano, вроде, бюджетная марка.

----------


## kazangi

а я бы обошлась одним, если не мерзлявые, то лучше под низ потеплее одеться и тогда не замерзнут. У меня Улька вообще не мерзлявая и я в мороз ей просто на водолазку свитер одеваю и ей тепло. Этой зимой опробуем пух Рейму, а полукомбез под него вообще у нас "фабрика Горицкой", очень теплый.

----------


## polya

> теплые комбезы Gusti и еще хорошие отзывы по Nano слышала. 
> Густи на распродажах бывают относительно дешево. Nano, вроде, бюджетная марка.


т.е  в Дидрике есть шанс замерзнуть?
мы 2 зимы (старший) в Лесси отбегал - не мерз. А они вроде не самые теплые. Мелкий в изософте ходил, т.к. меньше двигался. Сейчас тоже носится, вот и подумала, что может Дидриками обойдемся (уж очень они мне  нравятся.

А про Molo что можете сказать?

----------


## летняя мама

Густи теплые, но мне не понравились. Я подруге покупала, девочка у неё в Густи не мерзла, но там шея открыта и ткань как-то не особо(((. Я сама уже 2 зимы с детьми в Дидрике гуляю зимой, часа по 2. Вот ни разу не холодно, хотя куртка у меня совсем не толстая и утеплителя там 110 или 140. Обычно флиску надкваю на голое тело +куртка. А детям термо и комбез, а если совсем холодно, то термо+флис. Моло красивые, у них в этом году такие рассцветки -влюбилась. Может быть на след год прикуплю на распродаже, сейчас дорого как-то.   Из теплого у нас Лендсенд полукомбез+куртка -но в этом в основном в  сад ходит, прям когда совсем в морозы. На водолазку хб и можно всю прогулку не двигаться -не мерзнет. Сейчас себе лендовский пух купила - с младенчиком гулять. Из обуви очень саможки Тимберленд понравились: легенькие, теплые и не промокают. Ребенок говорит, что удобнее, чем Куома. Из варежек -перчаток больше всего Ленд понравился, пока на нем остановились. Густи и Дидрик  есть в Вайлдберрис, можно просто ради интереса заказать(на следующий день привезут) и пощупать, примерить. Доставка бесплатная, даже если ничего из заказанного не купите. На Вайлдберис еще Jupa есть, очень хвалят её. И там тоже предусмотрена  возможность роста комбеза вместе с ребенком(рукава и штанины можно удлинить, распоров шов) -хватит на 2 сезона. Про комбез Дидрик (слитник) могу сказать, что сыну (116 см рост) Дидрик 120 очень велик. Но в то же время Дидрик бордман 110 уже впритык.

----------


## kiara

> т.е  в Дидрике есть шанс замерзнуть?
> мы 2 зимы (старший) в Лесси отбегал - не мерз. А они вроде не самые теплые. Мелкий в изософте ходил, т.к. меньше двигался. Сейчас тоже носится, вот и подумала, что может Дидриками обойдемся (уж очень они мне  нравятся.
> 
> А про Molo что можете сказать?


Кать,мы с рождения и до прошлого года носили Дидриксон, ни одного шанса за мерзнуть у Ку не было))) вечно либо пар валил,либо просто комфортно. И не каждый год мы носили термобелье,и никогда не одевали больше двух слоев вниз-обычно либо термобелье,сверху флиски и комбез,либо  нательное белье обычное,водолазку, флиски сверху и комбез. 
На этот год просто надоел Дидрик уже и Ку и мне)) а так бы носили и не думали,не выбирали даже.

----------


## kiara

И кстати, Кать-я продаю наш комбез Дидриковский-звони,приедешь сейчас и возьмешь посмотреть,пощупать,померя  ть! Мы его на  колготки и обычную футболку с дл.рукавом уже по такой погоде носили.

----------


## Веснушка

летняя мама, а тимберланды где берете? у нас сейчасосенние (по наследству достались)  - я не нарадуюсь!!! может, тоже как нибудь вместе закупимся?

----------


## kiara

Откопала новые модели у Дидриков, Ку оценил) даже выбрали аж три модельки. В общем, если ничего не найду, я буду снова заказывать Дидрик, где-нить у нас с доставкой, костюм от 6700р, куртки от 4000, штаны от 3200, то есть вместе до 8000р выходит. Доставка в Калугу есть на многих сайтах, в пределах трех раб.дней, стоимость от 200 до 450. Эти муки поиска и выбора меня каждый год убивают!

----------


## polya

А я если ничего другого не найду, здесь http://www.ministyle.com.ru/96-- буду заказывать, наверное. Выбор правда небольшой, но по цене приемлемо.

Может кто еще знает, где подешевле шлемы Киват заказать?

----------


## летняя мама

> летняя мама, а тимберланды где берете? у нас сейчасосенние (по наследству достались)  - я не нарадуюсь!!! может, тоже как нибудь вместе закупимся?


Обычно с оф.сайта http://shop.timberland.com/home/index.jsp через посредника , и на 6пм есть. У нас вот такие в прошлом году были http://www.6pm.com/timberland-kids-p...ler-black-grey, надеюсь и в этом чуть походит в них. На ножку 18,5 см 12,5 размер с небольшим запасиком был.

----------


## летняя мама

> Может кто еще знает, где подешевле шлемы Киват заказать?


на вайлдберрис  есть http://www.wildberries.ru/1.5438.Kivat, правда не очень дешево. Могу скидкой поделиться 10%.  У нас на ог 51,5 единичка хорошо села. Размер 2  не плотно бы к голове прилегал.

----------


## polya

нам тройка нужна старшему. Двойка нам уже в 4 года мала была. В прошлом году взяли не киват, а какой-то со смесью шерсть 50% /акрил 50%. Так себе. В этом году хочу только киват. На вайлдберри видела, спасибо.

----------


## Веснушка

о, точно. я про 6pm подзабыла как то

----------


## polya

летняя мама
а поделитесь, пожалуйста скидкой, буду очень благодарна))) надумала все таки там  http://www.wildberries.ru/ и брать. А вообще, как у них - можно попросить несколько размеров на выбор привезти? кто у них брал, расскажите?

----------


## kiara

Девчонки, в одном закрытом сообществе очень хвалят шапки и краги зимние  (сайт http://shaptorg.ru/catalog/mittens.html#item-429 ) Никто не хочет? Там сейчас закупка идет. Если интересно, напишу подробности, чтобы не рекламировать лишний раз.
У меня Ку хотел такую шапку "пушистую", но мы наткнулись на натуральный мех, а мы такое не носим, только в обуви. Там иск. материалы, но очень хвалят.

----------


## летняя мама

> летняя мама
> а поделитесь, пожалуйста скидкой, буду очень благодарна)))


в личку ответила)

----------


## Веснушка

Девочки!!! срочно нужна футболка на моего Гошку кислотного желтого или розового цвета!!! может, кто где видел или у кого есть. за все буду очень благодарна!

----------


## kiara

Оль, а кислотно-желтая это как? У меня есть чисто желтая-без всего, яркий насыщенный цвет, на Гошика будет 100%-могу без проблем дать погонять)

----------


## Веснушка

чисто желтая у меня есть) нужно что то желто-зеленое, люминисцентное такое))

----------


## polya

Оль,с рисунком или без? У нас все только с рисунками, но есть кислотно-зеленая и желтая есть.

----------


## летняя мама

> Девочки, а остались у кого-нибудь старые диафильмы-мультики? Мы нашли свой старый диапроектор, но вот мультов как-то мало и совсем выцвели многие... Дайте напрокат,а?


У нас старый проектор не сохранился. Скачали, смотрим с компа(не то, конечно). Видела закупку пленок, которые подходят ко всем старым советским диапроекторам.

----------


## Angioia

Девочки, а есть у кого-нибудь класный парикмахер, чтобы стрижку короткую сделать. Какую нить молодежную, совсем короткую, но симпатишную) Все время носила длинные, а сейчас волосы сыпяться (кормлю), да и ухаживать муторно стало. Хочу сменить имидж)) наобум идти как то боязно)

----------


## yakudza

парикмахера не могу посоветовать))
А чем у вас с гинекологом дело кончилось? нашли?

----------


## yakudza

Девчат, кто-нибудь был в нашем аква-парке? Как вам?

----------


## Angioia

> парикмахера не могу посоветовать))
> А чем у вас с гинекологом дело кончилось? нашли?


Да, были у гинеколога Щербак на литейном. Сказала полное сращение(( прописала мазать овестином десять дней и потом если не разойдется приходить разделять( пока мажем, надеюсь до разделения не дойдет. Дело конечно очень травмирующее для ребенка(

----------


## yakudza

> Да, были у гинеколога Щербак на литейном. Сказала полное сращение(( прописала мазать овестином десять дней и потом если не разойдется приходить разделять( пока мажем, надеюсь до разделения не дойдет. Дело конечно очень травмирующее для ребенка(


да уж, неприятно. надеюсь, что овестин вам поможет. удачи!

----------


## kiara

> Девочки, а есть у кого-нибудь класный парикмахер, чтобы стрижку короткую сделать. Какую нить молодежную, совсем короткую, но симпатишную) Все время носила длинные, а сейчас волосы сыпяться (кормлю), да и ухаживать муторно стало. Хочу сменить имидж)) наобум идти как то боязно)


Могу Вам дать рекомендацию заглянуть в салон "Капитолина" на ул.Октябрьская - там мастер Шитикова Ольга,я у неё больше 15 лет стригусь))))) И ношу я чаще всего,короткие стрижки с дерзкой окраской))) Но все-таки рекомендации в таком деле, это очень индивидуально... Оба моих сына стригутся там же у Вики Самсоновой, она молодая креативная девушка. 
Если кто-то еще порекомендует своих мастеров, Вы пройдитесь по всем, поговорите - выберите того, с кем душа откроется)))

----------


## kiara

> Девчат, кто-нибудь был в нашем аква-парке? Как вам?


Кать - это где?!

----------


## kazangi

> Кать - это где?!


это на Киёвке, где комплекс Ёлки

----------


## kiara

Ааа, про елки я в курсе) просто Катя спросила сейчас,а сейчас вроде не сезон там))) я и подумала,может крытый открыли! Сейчас столько открывается всего,может и до аква-парка кто добрался))
Точно помню,Марина Глушенкова там была в прошлом летнем сезоне и вроде как с хорошими отзывами.
Кать-а ты летней сезон уже планируешь? Вам проще бассейн купить,типа нашего и все лето радоваться жизни)

----------


## Kati

> У нас старый проектор не сохранился. Скачали, смотрим с компа(не то, конечно). Видела закупку пленок, которые подходят ко всем старым советским диапроекторам.


А с компа диафильм это как? Презентация?

----------


## yakudza

а разве он там открытый?  я что-то думала, закрытый.
А бассейн у нас есть, очень замечательный с горкой)) Только у нас летом сезон слишком короткий(

----------


## летняя мама

> А с компа диафильм это как? Презентация?


Скачала файл, там много диафильмов советских. Открываю, выбираю сказку. Картинка во весь экран, внизу немного теста.Все то же самое, только не на натянутой простыне, а на экране компьютера)

----------


## kazangi

> а разве он там открытый?  я что-то думала, закрытый.
> А бассейн у нас есть, очень замечательный с горкой)) Только у нас летом сезон слишком короткий(


открытый((

----------


## kiara

Девоньки!
Подскажите, может кто в курсе: в Калуге можно купить ягоды годжи, в пределах области? Может кто видел в аптеках или еще где, или в калужских интернет-магазинах...? Буду признательна за любую информацию.

----------


## летняя мама

> Девоньки!
> Подскажите, может кто в курсе: в Калуге можно купить ягоды годжи, в пределах области? Может кто видел в аптеках или еще где, или в калужских интернет-магазинах...? Буду признательна за любую информацию.


http://www.avito.ru/kaluga/produkty_...dzhi_282430132 на авито
и интернет-магазины московские почтой шлют.
а с Айхерба ? Не? быстро надо?

----------


## kiara

О, точно)) про авито я забыла) спасибо, Оля!! Да, нужно вотпрямщаз))))
Помню, был в Калуге магазинчик со всякой полезной едой-полба была там, мука "живая" и прочее, где он сейчас-не могу найти(((( 
Айхерб боюсь до сих пор))) самый первый опыт интернетпокупки за рубежом был там и не денег, ни товара так и не дождалась((( тогда еще треккинг они не выдавали.

----------


## Kusya

Вот здесь обещают, что скоро эти ягодки будут в Калуге http://vk.com/naturalfood40.

----------


## kiara

Вот, его то я и потеряла)))))) Спасибо большое, Вика!
Поглядим, как скоро они ягоды обещают.

----------


## kiara

Вот дефицит-то, однако)))) у всех к концу марта будут, не ранее...

----------


## летняя мама

а расскажите, что за ягоды-то такие полезные? как часто  едите их, в каком количестве?

----------


## kiara

Оля, у меня муж на диете Пьера Дюкана ( ну и я его поддерживаю не только морально, но и физически-то есть питаюсь также почти, чтоб ему легче было) эти ягоды-единственные, допустимые по этой диете, так как диета белковая, с низким содержанием углеводов, с отсутствием сахаров и фруктозы, то надо ж как-то организм поддерживать, вот ищу эти чертовы ягоды))))
А вообще-это крайне полезный продукт в плане содержания аминокислот, в Китае чуть ли не "священная ягода"))) стоит как самолет у нас от 2500р за килограмм. А где-то и по 1000рэ продают за 250 гр 0-0!!!
Мы еще не пробовали ни разу, как куплю-расскажу что за зверь такой)) но везде пишут, что жить прям нельзя без них))))

----------


## летняя мама

> Оля, у меня муж на диете Пьера Дюкана


Оксан,этадиета, эффективна, конечно. Но далеко не безвредна.Там такая нагрузка на почки не хилая. Вы там поосторожней, без фанатизма.   Мне двух недель хватило прошлой весной. К концу второй недели на мясо уже смотреть тошно. Хочется корочку хлеба погрызть и капустный листик.

----------


## kiara

Как и любая другая) я на мясо и не смотрю, я ж его и так не ем в принципе, а муж всегда был мясоед, моих взглядов не разделял. Капустный листик можно грызть буквально без ограничений через 3-6 дней, как и все остальные безкрахмальные овощи. К слову сказать, картошку мы и так дома не употребляли)). Единственное, от чего отказались вот реально-это сласти, выпечка, сдоба, фрукты, ягоды. 
Но и без муки, оказалось, можно печь огромное кол-во всего, от блинов до пирогов ( с кукурузным крахмалом и глютеном), хлеб я пеку, десерты тоже научилась некоторые делать, типа чизкейков, кексы. я тоскую без фркутов, это дааааа. Этого ничем не заменить. Но муж вот их немного всегда ел.
В случае с моим мужем, его вес намного страшнее нагрузка, чем эта диета. И она ему подошла, он и скидывает отлично и чувствует себя очень хорошо. Все другие варианты для него, увы, не варианты были.

----------


## kiara

Я его до конца весны еще поддержу (надеюсь)))), а дальше уж он сам, потому как я белок за счет молочки, яиц и рыбы/ морепродуктов добираю, но до лета я завершиться должна. Потому как с лета до глубокой осени я все-таки, предпочитаю сыроедить, и обычно так и было у меня, зимой я на молочке, летом на сыроедении, в этот раз просто рыбы я больше ем, думаю, что она мне еще долгооооо будет сниться после в кошмарах)))) стану чистым веганом)))))) а вдруги муж тоже?)))

----------


## летняя мама

А про дюканшоп знаете? http://dukanshop.ru/search?q=%D0%B3%...B4%D0%B6%D0%B8. Я с Дюканом недельки две побаловалась и завязала (мне всетаки фрукты-овощи ближе, и вообще  диеты не люблю). А девочки знакомые долго сидели на этой диете. Тоже всякие вкусняшки из отрубей пекли, там много рецептов всяких.

----------


## kiara

Да, спасибо) но и там годжи нет((( сейчас я уже все тайные места выискала, где что есть в городе и в интернете) смешно-но на кухне стоят коробки с сухим молоком и соевым изолятом по 5 кг))) пришлось брать мелкий опт ищ Беларуси) вот сейчас надо глютен срочно заказывать, а то хлеб не с чем будет печь, чисто из отрубей это гадость((( и тоде, видимо мелким оптом, до этого знакомые из пекарни чуток отвесили, но у них мешки по 25 кг. 
У нас в городе только Метро спасает, там можно найти почти 80% продуктов основных. А по осталтному-только интернет. Но большинство магазинов по Дюкан только для города своего работают, с регионами почти никто не связывается. В Питере вообще есть мясной цех, который специализируется именно по мясной продукции по Дюкану.
Я за месяц до диеты всю матчасть изучила, книги купила, сегодня вот заказала последнюю -рецепты для мультиварки, и вот уже почти 1,5 месяца будет, как муж на ней, у него отличный сброс: 13 кг! У меня скромнее, но и белка животного я ем в обрез!
Единственное, что меня уже вымотало-это непрерывная 24 часовая готовка!!!!!аааааа, это кошмар) Если б не мой аэрогриль, хлебопечь и мультя, на кухне просто жила бы((( и это я не особо изголяюсь с разносолами, а народ печет всякие десерты каждый день, когда они все успевают?!) 
Я сама прихожу в ужас от слова " диета", но что ж делать, если муж приходит в ужас от слова " спорт"?))
Слава богу, что он вдохновился результатами, ему легко на этом рационе и он втянулся в особенности питания!

----------


## polya

Оксан, иногда годжи бывают в Экологии на Достоевского. Там у них  в отделе налево - сок Нони там всегда есть. лакрица и т.д...

----------


## polya

Мне Дюкан вообще не пошел, у меня вообще с белками все сложно - тяжесть нереальная. Сыроедить легче, но вот зимой с этим проблемка, конечно.

----------


## kiara

Ага, спасибо, гляну в Экологии.
Вот и у меня с белками тяжело,  выкручиваюсь как могу))))) но сегодня снимала промежуточный фото-результат для истории, сама глазам не поверила-тааааак впечатлилась)! Теперь готова терпеть невзгоды и лишения, рады новых достижений))))) я даже не предполагала, что у меня на этом деле что-то путное выйдет! Муж -да, это его тема 100%.
А сыроедить -по мне это кайф)))!!! Сейчас дотяну до закрепления результата, и обратно свои ягоды/овощи/фрукты поедать))))

----------


## летняя мама

[QUOTE=kiara;10473]Ага, спасибо, гляну в Экологии.
Теперь готова терпеть невзгоды и лишения, рады новых достижений))))) QUOTE]

Тогда попробуй обертывания с микронизированной ламинарией для пущего эффекта. В салонах делают. Я дома делала, сама. Нужна микронизированная ламинария+пленка+чашка травяного чая+часок свободного времени. С последним самое трудное, найти бы этот часок.

----------


## kiara

[QUOTE=летняя мама;10474]


> Ага, спасибо, гляну в Экологии.
> Теперь готова терпеть невзгоды и лишения, рады новых достижений))))) QUOTE]
> 
> Тогда попробуй обертывания с микронизированной ламинарией для пущего эффекта. В салонах делают. Я дома делала, сама. Нужна микронизированная ламинария+пленка+чашка травяного чая+часок свободного времени. С последним самое трудное, найти бы этот часок.


Дома для меня тоже сложно часик найти-ктонить или чтонить обязательно найдет меня раньше, чем я этот часик))) сейчас я на баротренажер и лимфодренаж хожу, посоеднее хорошо кожу тонизирует. Потом да-массаж и обертывания очень нужны будут, попробую с ламинарией, спасибо Оль!
Честно, я всегда стараюсь максимальное кол-во чего делать в салоне-как шанс просто отдохнуть от работы и дома))))
И еще спасибо тебе за Сонного мишку-мы вчера зачитали ее)))) такая милейшая книга!!

----------


## летняя мама

[QUOTE=kiara;10475]


> стараюсь максимальное кол-во чего делать в салоне-как шанс просто отдохнуть от работы и дома))))
> И еще спасибо тебе за Сонного мишку-мы вчера зачитали ее)))) такая милейшая книга!!


Салон сейчас - что-то из области фантастики) малыш ест на мне, спит на мне, играет на мне - поселился , вообщем , на  маме (и если честно, то это нисколько не напрягает, как со старшим ре было.Понимаю, что быстро все пролетит, и так хочется насладится этими мгновениями)
А стоит только в ванной закрыться -через 10 минут хор голосов за дверью, один маму потерял, второй вопит:"Эй, медведь, спинку потереть?"

----------


## kiara

Аха-ха)))) какая прелесть))))))
Малыш, конечно, оч понимаю и помню, до, пордон, туалета отойдешь-бас Ку на весь район сразу))))
Вот толтко я написала про салоны, так Ку со мной на маникюр увязался)))) но вообщем, салон не постродал и его обитатели тоже)))) но парадокс-дома в планшете сын может по 1-2 ч( если дать волю) просто зависнуть -не видно, не слышно! Тут выдала планшет, компот взяла из дома, эмэндэмс, банан -сиди не хочу)))) так не хочу! Полчаса на ушах стоял, потом вроде притих и играл в шпионов)))) может, конечно, кто-то ему внушение сделал, я была на мансардном этаже, а он внизу тусил переодически, могла и не услышать.

----------


## летняя мама

> Аха-ха)))) какая прелесть))))))
>  Полчаса на ушах стоял, потом вроде притих и играл в шпионов))))


забавно, а на вид такой спокойный.

----------


## Vers

Сегодня мне делали узи бесплатное на максима горького, долго она елозила приборчиком, маленькой штуковиной, а потом заменила её на другую, помассивнее, той тоже не менее пяти минут. Сказала, что не может понять что у него с сердцем, вроде увеличен желудочек.. и лицо он отворачивает. В общем, делала узи минут 15 как минимум, сказала необходимо повторное узи через пару недель, чтобы исключить врожденные пороки. Приехала я домой в сомнениях и полезла искать в нете отзывы о Беляевой Т.И., которые оказались для неё нелестными. Может это из-за нервов у меня тонус поднялся, и из-за нервов меня вырвало (чего в эту беременность не наблюдалось), но я виню в своём самочувствии сегодняшнее узи.. бывают ли такие побочные эффекты или я слишком мнительная?

----------


## летняя мама

> Может это из-за нервов у меня тонус поднялся, и из-за нервов меня вырвало (чего в эту беременность не наблюдалось), но я виню в своём самочувствии сегодняшнее узи.. бывают ли такие побочные эффекты или я слишком мнительная?


Из-за УЗИ тонус может быть (у меня так было). Из-за нервов тоже. К Михайлову не хотите? У второго ребенка он на первом узи назальную кость не увидел. Смотрел всевозможными датчиками. Панику при этом не сеял. Сказал, что просто ребенок так лежит и не видно. Просил не нервничать и спокойно ждать след. узи. В итоге ОК все.
И я Вас поздравляю!

----------


## Vers

Благодарю), а на узи уже больше не хочется, теперь знаем что мальчик и развитие по сроку, этого нам достаточно)

----------


## летняя мама

> Благодарю), а на узи уже больше не хочется, теперь знаем что мальчик и развитие по сроку, этого нам достаточно)


трое мальчишек - уже целая банда) будет весело!

----------


## kiara

> Откопала новые модели у Дидриков, Ку оценил) даже выбрали аж три модельки. В общем, если ничего не найду, я буду снова заказывать Дидрик, где-нить у нас с доставкой, костюм от 6700р, куртки от 4000, штаны от 3200, то есть вместе до 8000р выходит. Доставка в Калугу есть на многих сайтах, в пределах трех раб.дней, стоимость от 200 до 450. Эти муки поиска и выбора меня каждый год убивают!


Очередная осень и очередные муки выбора!!!
В прошлом сезоне я таки не отловила деми куртку от Дидрика, вот эту  http://membranashop.ru/collections/k...uffy-2014-navy
Собралась сейчас, думаю, успею...ахаааа... Либо нет размера, либо доставка ПР(((
Зиму надеюсь, не придется брать, куртка, за которой охотилась в прошлом году нам, вроде, хорошо. Хотя, на дворе только 16 сентрября...а размер там у нас критичный
*На всякий случай спрошу* - девы, вот эту шикарную куртку от Дидриксон в размере 110 (до 120см роста) никто не хочет? http://membranashop.ru/collections/r...-vintage-denim
Куртка наитеплейшая, там меховая подкладка по спине, очень клевая модель в ткани. Качество Дидриксон - тут само за себя все говорит. Если надумаю отдать (если Ку все ж подтянется еще), то отдам за 3800р. 
Тогда на зиму возьму такую же!! Мы в нее влюбились просто!
Ну и может *кто встречал/встретит вдруг куртку ту, что ищу в размере 120* - именно синюю, край красную или желтую, буду оооочень благодарна! Ищу до пятницы, в выходные уже тогда в Москве что-то куплю другое, т.к. осень на носу, а в жилетках и флиске толькою
 Или посоветуйте, пожалуйста, что то еще - не спорт, а "модное")))

----------


## Веснушка

Оксан, конечно хочет))) я ж ее еще в прошлом году застолбила))) посмотрим, и возьмем я думаю, ну если вы с Кузей отдадите конечно)))

----------


## kiara

Да, точно, было такое дело, Оль))))
Мы померялись с толком, все таки да, Ку прибавил в см, поэтому точно эту куртягу продадим. 
Оля, как надумаете-звоните нам)

----------


## kiara

Люди добрые!
А посоветуйте нам, пожалуйста, где в этом городе можно купить книги в аудио-формате? Ку заинтересовался слушать в машине, Остров сокровищ Стивенсона мы уже все наизусть знаем))))) а больше не нашли ничего, кроме малышовских сказочек.

----------


## yakudza

в интернете скачать?

http://muzofon.com/search/%D0%B0%D1%...B8%D0%BD%D1%86

----------


## kiara

Вот такой вопрос возник: катаемся мы на Микро-самокате, смотрю, в этом году у нас уже руль на пределе поднят. И Ку хочет самокат теперь на 2 колесах. У микро, я так понимаю, таких нет моделей? 
Может кто посоветует-что смотреть из хороших 2-х колесных и еще момент-где купить?))

----------


## Домик в деревне

Оксан, у микро есть все что угодно, особенно двухколесные. У Дамира micro sprite. Отличный. Я заказывала с kiddy-bikes.at

----------


## Kusya

Оксана, у Микро точно есть двух-колёсные! У нас не было, но когда мы покупали я долго выбирала между двух и трёх- колёсным! На сайте было указано, что на их двух-колесном можно кататься до 99 лет))

----------


## летняя мама

Оксана, у микро полно двухколесных, и даже для взрослых. Знакомые недавно микро спрайт купили мальчику 8 лет, очень довольны.
Я микро осенью на bike-discount.de брала. Хот ела в мае этого года для знакомых заказ оформить, а они микро в Россию перестали слать (другие бренды шлют). Возможно, и с других сайтов не шлют, не знаю, не могу утверждать. Но на байк-дискаунт написано, что согласно политике бренда Микро, доставка в Россию закрыта.

А мы вчера Кузю видели в сквере Волкова на микро)

----------


## kiara

Ого!!! Убедили, девочки) спасибо))) 
А я лох и вечно не туда смотрю/не там ищу)))))
Значит будем думать-как заказать, может, кстати, кому тоже актуально?  Но если Микро попали под санкции, наверно, фик закажешь....
А есть хорошая альтернатива, не знаете?
P.S. Оля, а чего не подошли?) я вас не видела(((( мы в скв. Волкова теперь гуляем почти ежедневно, вечерами я тоже всегда, только могу с Добби где нить в стороне собачью компанию искать))

----------


## летняя мама

> Ого!!! Убедили, девочки) спасибо))) 
> А Но если Микро попали под санкции, наверно, фик закажешь....
> P.S. Оля, а чего не подошли?) я вас не видела(((( мы в скв. Волкова теперь гуляем почти ежедневно, вечерами я тоже всегда, только могу с Добби где нить в стороне собачью компанию искать))


Я не думаю, что Микро под санкции попали, они у нас продаются оффлайн. Возможно, просто не хотят, чтобы россияни их покупали дешевле, вот и перестали слать из иностранных интернет-магазинов. И не факт, что изо всех не шлют, попробуйте .

А мы только Никиту видели и Кузю, я за малышом бегала, старшие катаплись на велосипеде и самокате.

----------


## Домик в деревне

С kiddy-bikes.at высылают по -прежнему. Мы оттуда недавно заказывали, все ок. Доставка 20 евро на все делится.

----------


## kiara

Понравилась новая модель Микро - Monster Bullet. Стоит 150€, плюс 20 доставка, если взять биржевой курс-примерно 10.900 ...есть ли смысл? У нас вроде в этом же дипозоне цены в инет-магазинах. Надеюсь, на подделку не нарвешься же, как считаете? 
Вообще, это не слишком дорого для самоката? чето я прям напряглась от цены))) 

Оля, значит это было не вечером) с Ником у меня Ку любит гулять сам, по-мужски))) в тот день вернулись с содранными коленками и сломанной лопастью квадрокоптера)))) мужики, блин)

----------

